# Our Dream House



## logluvr

Pulling the wall forms









Pouring the floor








The house to the right is our current house. Parts of it are old homestead shacks that were pulled up with a tractor and added on to the original house. It is over 100 years old. Basement is collapsing and the house is sliding to the coulee.
Would have cost us just as must to fix it up as it is to build a new house.


















Basement framed by the builders and putting on the floor trusses

















First row of logs


----------



## logluvr

Inside looking at the office and 3/4 bath









Kitchen









Livingroom









Master bedroom









Masterbath









Pantry and closet









3/4 bath









Roofing trusses going up


----------



## logluvr

Roof going on our builders were making me nervous, I hate heights.

























Got it stained









Polyureathaning the interior of the house got all the upstair windows and doors stained and polyureathaned









Hubby did the basement fir out and put up the insulation board. Sure made a difference in the basement after it was up.








Sons room








Daughters room








basement bathroom


----------



## logluvr

The "man cave". Hubby worked through most of the winter running the electrical in the basement.









Storage room/furnance room









Craft room









Under the stairs









Kitchen and livingroom









Masterbedroom









Kitchen window









I love these knots in the logs.


----------



## logluvr

Hubby has 2 more lights to put in in the masterbath and then he is going to do the upstairs outlets. Then the electrical will all be done.

Big project we will have this summer is getting the stain we put on last year media blasted off. It is peeling off.

























Once this is all done we are going to start the plumbing, then onto the HVAC and then onto sheet rock.


----------



## BigJim

That is nice, it is really going to look sharp when ya'll are done. Just one question, why aren't there any trees growing there?


----------



## kwikfishron

Looks like you're having fun. 

I always install the drum set just before the plumbing too.


----------



## logluvr

We are in central Montana not the mountains. My orchard is not pictured.

Son has very little room in his current bedroom so he practices up there. He bang them as loud as he wants.


----------



## epson

jiju1943 said:


> That is nice, it is really going to look sharp when ya'll are done. Just one question, why aren't there any trees growing there?


 

That’s because he used all the trees to make his log house….:whistling2:


----------



## logluvr

I forgot we get hit with -30 below temps out here and without protection it will kill the trees.
Losing our current windbreak of pine trees the pine beetles are out on the plains too.


----------



## epson

That’s a very nice home you have their. Hope you and your wife spend many happy years in that home…


----------



## oh'mike

Outstanding ! Thanks for the pictures.----What kind of heating system are you planning?

30 below---yikes----

Looking good.


----------



## logluvr

We put in a Lennox forced air furnance. Going to add AC to it too.
Looking at also putting a pellet stove in the basement and a wood burning fireplace upstairs.
We got an old Home Comfort wood/coal stove that my husband's Grandmother bought out of the back of a peddlers wagon back in the 30's, going to put it in the kitchen area.

The plans also call for a 3/4 wrap around porch, but we might do a full wrap around porch.


----------



## shumakerscott

Congratulations. I was wondering why you went with a closed truss roof and not open vaulted? Keep the pictures coming. dorf dude...


----------



## no1hustler

Looking good! I used to build log homes. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## logluvr

shumakerscott it was mainly cost. We had a choice of waiting another year or 2 and getting a loft too with a catherdrail roof or start last year and get into the house sooner.
So we did the closed truss roof instead.


----------



## Gary in WA

Nice rolling hills. Odd the Building Department didn't require perimeter slab insulation or a vapor barrier (unless the soil didn't warrant it- looks very sandy). Find your Zone on map or city below map: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_11_sec001_par001.htm

Slab insulation for your zone: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_11_sec002.htm

V.b.: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_5_sec006_par004.htm

Gary


----------



## gma2rjc

Beautiful! Thanks for showing us! 

Sorry to see the stain peeling like that. It's a shame to have to re-do such a big job after just one year. Do you remember what brand it was?

When I saw the picture with the white house in the background, I thought, "The people in that house must be wondering why their neighbors built so close to them". :laughing:

I'm looking forward to seeing the progress of the whole house, but especially your craft room when it's finished.

Barb


----------



## logluvr

Well Gary you missed the fights last year over several issues.
I won luckily. Hubby wanted cheap and I wanted done correctly.

What you can not see unless you look closely at the picture where the roof is going on the foundation walls have a sprayed on water vapor covering that was done before the backfill. It was sprayed right over the footings, it is similar to a sprayed in bedliner. We also put down washed gravel and weeping tile on the 3 sides.
Yes it is sandy soil. It has cretaious sandstone under it. It was so hard the excavator could not get to the depth required and we had to move the house 3 feet to the west.


----------



## cocobolo

logluvr...do you know what kind of trees your builder used to cut your logs from?


----------



## logluvr

gma2rjc it was Benjamin Moore Arborcoat stain.

cocobolo I would have go digging for the papers, but I know there was 3 species of trees. Lodge pole pine and spruce. I have no idea where the inspection papers are filed away, but I do know there is 1 more species of tree there.


----------



## joetab24

thanks for sharing...beautiful!


----------



## shumakerscott

Why did the stain peel off? I would be really pissed of about that:furious:. More pictures! dorf dude...


----------



## logluvr

Yes we are very ticked off.
Our builder belives the stain was frozen in trasport.
BM is blaming us. :furious:
The place we bought it from is giving us the run around.

Have some guys coming on Thursday to media blast the stain off. Going to cost us around $5500 to get it off.
I'll get some pics of that. Gotta remember this is a work in progress. We work on it when our full time jobs do not interfere.


----------



## cocobolo

logluvr...the manufacturers (Ben M in this case) will always try to blame the customer. It seems to be their first line of defense. I took a look at their website last night and watched a video they have there. It would seem - according to them anyway - that their product is almost indestructible. Just what are they claiming you did?

And $5500 to take it off??? I don't know the size of your walls, but it looks like you have about 1,000 square feet of log area, give or take. You could correct me on that one. Have you looked into alternative methods of removal? Something that might cost a whole lot less perhaps? They are charging you $5 a square foot. That seems awfully high to me.

If you are going to have to foot the bill for a possibly faulty product, I think the least you should do would be to check with your lawyer.

I don't know about you, but it really burns me to see folks getting the shaft like this. It would be great if you could find a better solution.


----------



## shumakerscott

How about some type of brush on a grinder? Hire a couple general laborers to knock it out. That is a sh!t load of money to do a re-do.  I wouldn't ever buy their product again and I would slam them with negative publicity on the net. Be very vocal about this. You should not be the one to carry the burden. dorf dude...


----------



## logluvr

cocobolo they are bringing scaffolding and several different types of grit and products to see which would work the best at removing the stain.
Just the 2-3 guys and travel is $1000. We are 70 miles from the closest town that has the guys to do it.
The wall are 50 feet in length and 9 feet high.
It is more of an estimate then anything. The company is hoping to come in under that price.

BM is claiming we applied a product that had an oil or wax or silicone in it and that caused it to keep the stain from penetrating. it was to protect the logs from insects and mold.
What we used was Board Defense. I contacted them and I visted with the Vice President of the company that makes it and they were not happy hearing that BM was blaming their product.
I got a letter from him explaining what is in their product and there is nothing in it in the way of wax, oil or silicone.

I tried the BM stain remover that the customer service recommended and bleah is my best response to how it looked afterwards.

Our small claims court limitations is $7000.
BM does not have a rep here and small claims does not cross state lines. Their nearest rep is in Boulder, CO.
Already talked to a lawyer.

scott they are already being blasted all over the internet. I'm not the only person who has the stain peeling off.
been talking to everyone I know and they have said they will never buy their products after this.

This is how the logs looked like after the stain remover. Bleah!









Before the remover


----------



## cocobolo

Oboy...thanks for the info logluvr. It doesn't seem to matter which way you turn, the cards are stacked against you.

Being 70 miles from nowhere doesn't help either. I can sympathize with that, as we live on a small island so everything is a logistical nightmare to get here.

I think if it was my place (and yes, I know it isn't...) what I would do would be to remove any of the loose stain, and then apply a top quality solid hide stain like Cabot for example. No, I don't work for them either...

It may take awhile, but I would try a combination of one of those metal finger gadgets which fits in a drill and a random orbital sander with 36 grit on it to remove the offending product.

I have a horrible feeling that a clear type of coating on your logs is never going to work. Looking as closely as possible, it seems that where ever there is a small crack in the log, the finish has failed. That may not be the fault of the finish, it's hard to say.

I'm always interested in doing forensic type work on buildings, it's amazing what you learn once you figure out what the problem was. I sure do hope you can see what happened in the end..and if you DO find out, please let us know. Lots of folks are interested in this one.


----------



## no1hustler

If I were you, I'd try an EECB (Executive Email Carpet Bomb). There are plenty of examples of this working in the past.

Check out: http://consumerist.com/2007/05/how-to-launch-an-executive-email-carpet-bomb.html


----------



## logluvr

cocobolo I power washed some off, but we also had some strong thunderstorms with driving rain that took some off too.
I called our builder and he recommended both sikkens and TWP (Total Wood Protection) stains.
I got samples of both and we really liked the TWP. No topcoat involved because it is oil based and you just re-apply it as needed.

Even where there were no cracks it failed.

Have a check log on the east side that bothered me because of how big it was, so last year after I had stained and clear coated the log I did a quick fix with about 3 tubes of silicone. I know it is better to use chinking or caulking, but at that point it was use what we had on hand. Winter was coming fast.
The stain has lifted and the silicone is peeling away from the check. So I started to remove that so I can put in some backer rod and caulk it.


----------



## cocobolo

I agree with your builder in that you would be better off with an oil based stain, they do have tendency to ward off the rain better.

What a shame that you are even having to go through all this. If you get a chance to look at the Cabot stains, I think you will find it worth your while.

Sikkens products I am familiar with, but not the TWP. There is another environmentally friendly stain recently out on the market...cannot remember the name right now, but I'll look it up and see if I can pass that along to you as well.


----------



## cocobolo

This is the one company I was talking about above, but I had no idea they were into log homes as well. You might find something of interest here...

http://www.sansin.com/log_homes.html


----------



## cocobolo

Sorry, I should have given you a link to the Cabot products as well. I have experience with this on a Pan Abode home locally. If you aren't familiar with Pan Abode, it's sort of a poor man's log cabin.

If I remember right they use a double T & G system with about 4" x 5" pieces of wood. The outside edge is given a rounded over look to imitate a real log. Nowhere near the size of your logs, but it achieves the effect. I think we used about 8" ardox nails to spike them together with.

www.[B]cabotstain[/B].com/


----------



## logluvr

Thanks cocobolo. I had found Sansin stains while researching the TWP stain.

The guys made it out today and just about got the entire east side done. Coming back tomorrow to finish it and get started on the north side.
I'll have to get pictures to show you all this. On the bottom 4 logs where the stain was the heaviest applied there are areas where the stain would not come off and it left a raised bump on those logs. I don't mean a couple little spots, but alot of spots.
Took my pocket knife and scraped them and they just dropped off. The guys cannot media blast it anymore or it will take off more of the logs then we want.
Going to grab a sander and start knocking those things off. Just those 4 logs. Really weird.


----------



## cocobolo

It sounds like you're making some progress at least. Make sure you get some pics of them doing the blasting operation, there just might be several people interested in this.

Let's hope you end up with what you wanted in the first place!


----------



## no1hustler

I'd go with Sikkens as well. When I worked for the log home builder, that is what we used. I also just put some down on my cedar deck this spring. Great product. Pricey though!


----------



## Ironlight

Another random plug for Sikkens. I used it on the bare teak trim of my fishing boat that I keep on the Chesapeake. Five years on, sitting out in the open sun and salt year round and it looks like the day I applied it. Nothing short of amazing.


----------



## cocobolo

no1hustler said:


> I'd go with Sikkens as well. When I worked for the log home builder, that is what we used. I also just put some down on my cedar deck this spring. Great product. Pricey though!


Which of the Sikkens products did you use No. 1?


----------



## cocobolo

Ironlight said:


> Another random plug for Sikkens. I used it on the bare teak trim of my fishing boat that I keep on the Chesapeake. Five years on, sitting out in the open sun and salt year round and it looks like the day I applied it. Nothing short of amazing.


Sikkens makes Cetol for your purpose, so I will assume (I know, I know...) that this is what you used. It is aimed at teak specifically.

It has a tendency to yellow the wood somewhat, which is not at all objectionable on teak. On mahogany, which is used on many boats for the trim work, it doesn't look quite as nice.

For many years I have used it out on the west coast on boat teak, with similar results. It will last up to 7 years in that application, but - as I suspect you well know - the wood must be prepared well to get that sort of longevity.


----------



## logluvr

no1hustler tried that carpet bomb. The e-mail addresses I have tried keep coming back.
Betting anything they are blocked.


----------



## logluvr

Here are some pics I took this morning.

East wall









Stain that will have to be sanded off









This is what I was talking about cocobolo where even with the media blasting it is leaving some spots with stain. You can see that it is raised.









East side again









North side started. They were going to have to leave above that first window due to the winds we have today. Safety reason.









Blasting away


----------



## cocobolo

Yes, I see just what you mean about those little spots...

I must say that the cleaned logs look much better than with that stain on them. Have you made any decision as to what you might be putting on the logs after the guys have finished up?


----------



## logluvr

We are going to get the TWP stain. Our builder liked both it and sikkens, but he said he just liked TWP more.

Also after power washing the grit off we are going to re-treat it with the Board Defense.


----------



## cocobolo

It might be an excellent idea to do a small test section first...just a thought.


----------



## logluvr

We got 6 different color samples from TWP and I tested them out on the inside where the kitchen fir out is so we could pick a color.
We love the Rustic Brown. It just soaked into the logs.

I ran out of sanding disc's already and the local town store is closed so I will have to wait til tomorrow to get some more.


----------



## cocobolo

logluvr said:


> We got 6 different color samples from TWP and I tested them out on the inside where the kitchen fir out is so we could pick a color.
> We love the Rustic Brown. It just soaked into the logs.


That sounds like good news. If it _soaked_ into the log, then there's every chance that it will stay put and not peel off.

Does your builder have a website by any chance?


----------



## logluvr

Yes he does.
www.wildcat-wood.com 

I checked to make sure it was still up and saw that they updated it. Lots of new pictures. They are a neat bunch of guys.

Here is where we got the logs from. Enjoyed working with them. Very helpful and not pushy.
www.meadowlarkloghomes.com

(I am not adverstising for these companies, just expressing my opinion only)

Going to go in this week and order at least 8 gallons of stain. There is a different hardware store that can have it in for us in 2 days.
The place we got the other stain from said if we wanted to order it from them it would take a month to get it in.


----------



## cocobolo

A month to get stain? Obviously they don't want your business.

Did the guys get the blasting finished? And if so, how do you think it turned out?


----------



## logluvr

And they are not getting our business ever again.

Not yet. They got the north wall done and got started on the west side. They are having trouble reaching the top 2 logs. Going to see what they do to remedy that on Monday.
It is looking good. Just bothers me that we had to have this done and we have lost a lot of the neat features of the logs.
Like the bark that was left on and the burn marks from the fires that the trees were in before they were harvested.


----------



## cocobolo

I thought I understood that they were bringing scaffolding to reach the higher places...no?


----------



## logluvr

They did, it just needs to be higher.


----------



## no1hustler

cocobolo said:


> Which of the Sikkens products did you use No. 1?


For my deck I used the Cetol SRD. Its been a few years since I worked with the builder so I don't remember which product they used.


----------



## no1hustler

logluvr said:


> no1hustler tried that carpet bomb. The e-mail addresses I have tried keep coming back.
> Betting anything they are blocked.


You could also try contacting the people at Theconsumerist.com They are affiliated with Consumer Reports. I've seen times where a consumer came to them with a story like yours and they ran it on their site. It doesn't take long for a huge business like BM to get wind of it. A lot of times when they post the story, it gets resolved in days. Certainly worth a shot.


----------



## logluvr

Good news the guys finished this evening. Had one little mishap. when they were taking a sheet of plywood that they used to cover the window it slipped and hit and broke a screen on a lower window. They immediately came and told me what happened and offered to pay for the replacement.

I got pictures still on my camera. Will have to download them and post them tomorrow.
Got 10 gallons of the stain ordered today. Will have it in on Thursday. Order is being placed tomorrow.


----------



## cocobolo

...so it looks like you will be back to a brand new looking log home pretty soon. Let's hope you have better luck this time around.

How many coats of the stain do you apply?


----------



## logluvr

Going to put on 2 coats.


----------



## logluvr

Northside









Westside

















Southside









This is a log on the southside that was fluffed and I couldn't get the stain off with the stain remover


----------



## cocobolo

It looks like you might get some pretty healthy winds there, judging by the ripped off tarpaper. Next time you put some on, add some wood battens about every 2 feet or so - vertically - and that helps prevent the wind from doing so much damage. 

Personally, I always use 15 lb. roofing felt and not just the standard tarpaper. It does a far better job. It looks like you might be sheathed with OSB, so it would be good to get that done sooner rather than later. And, yes, I see your nice big roof overhangs which definitely help to keep the rain off. :thumbsup:


----------



## logluvr

cocobolo went in and talked to a rental place about getting the high lift platform. Took a look at it and talked with the guy about how to use it and such. Will run almost $1000 for a week and that includes them hauling it out here and taking it back to town.
We plan to do that when we put the house wrap on. Been pricing out different things to put on the gable end.
Composite shingles.
metal.
Vinyl.
Cedar
etc.
Personally I like the composite. No maintaince.
Hubby likes the vinyl (Cheap), but his folks had a trailer house that had that on it and after a hail storm we found numerous holes in it from the hail stones.

started sanding the lower east logs to get that last bit of stain off.

The TWP will be in tomorrow. Picking it up on Saturday.


----------



## kwikfishron

I don’t understand after going to all of the thought and expense of logs even considering anything other than wood for siding on the gables and soffits.

Vinyl and composites have there place but not on a log house, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## cocobolo

logluvr said:


> cocobolo went in and talked to a rental place about getting the high lift platform. Took a look at it and talked with the guy about how to use it and such. Will run almost $1000 for a week and that includes them hauling it out here and taking it back to town.
> We plan to do that when we put the house wrap on. Been pricing out different things to put on the gable end.
> Composite shingles.
> metal.
> Vinyl.
> Cedar
> etc.
> Personally I like the composite. No maintaince.
> Hubby likes the vinyl (Cheap), but his folks had a trailer house that had that on it and after a hail storm we found numerous holes in it from the hail stones.
> 
> started sanding the lower east logs to get that last bit of stain off.
> 
> The TWP will be in tomorrow. Picking it up on Saturday.


Why not build your own scaffolding. For a whole lot less money you could build two or three leaners any height you like, and just add two 2 x 10's or 2 x 12's on top. Then you would have your own scaffold to use anytime.

As for what to put on your gable ends. I would use either cedar shingles or vertical cedar siding.

The composite products are nowhere near as good as the manufacturers claim...and they are expensive.


----------



## fixrite

I tend to agree with cocobolo in regards to the composites. There are many decks even in this forum that are having huge problems. I was surprised myself when I went into a local lumber yard and saw a 2x6 composite board that was twisted around like a corkscrew, that was enough for me to stick with natural woods. By the way your dream home looks amazing.


----------



## logluvr

I grew up in a house with cedar siding on it. I can still remember walking around it and tapping the staples back in. I know a lot of builders now use a nail gun instead of those long staples.
After 30 plus years my folks finally had it all ripped off and had a composite siding put on it.

I am listening to all of you though.

Just wondering now what would you guys do to treat cedar shingles or siding to have them continue looking nice?
Would you treat them with an oil?
stain them with an oil based stain?
We are looking for some low maintance on that part of the house if possible.

Ok another question.
As for venting the attic space our builder suggested gable end vents,one on each end, but I do not know if that would provide enough air flow through there. should we consider an attic vent fan or something else?
Just something to remember we can have winters with no snow and we have had winters with drifts over 5 feet high and 3 feet of snow on flat ground.


----------



## fixrite

in order to determine if gable vents would be adequate one would need to know the square footage of the house along with how many other vents are there. There are solar powered roof vents as well that only come into play when it is warm out might be worth considering. Just a thought.


----------



## logluvr

Total sq footage including basement is 4608.
No solar panels.
Only other vents are for the sewer lines.


----------



## cocobolo

Staples for cedar siding? Well, that's a new one on me, and I did contract siding for a good number of years. If your cedar is nailed on properly, I don't see any reason why it should need to be re-nailed at all.

Maybe your parents did put composite material on, but do they have a log house? And how long has it been on there?


----------



## cocobolo

logluvr said:


> Total sq footage including basement is 4608.
> No solar panels.
> Only other vents are for the sewer lines.


The square footage you need to know is that of the roof area. It has nothing to do with how big your house is. 

Your local building inspector can tell you how many square feet of vents you need based on your local code. It will likely be 1 square foot for every 300 square feet of area.

Did your builder put soffit vents in?


----------



## shumakerscott

I would go with shakes. My brother just re roofed his house that had original 1974 shakes on it. The house is in central WA, about the same climate your in. You could build a trough and soak them before putting them up. Much easier. dorf dude...


----------



## fixrite

My bad, sorry for the slip of tongue on the square footage of the roof and how many vents are already in place if any.


----------



## logluvr

No my parents have a regular 2x4 stick frame house. It was built back in 1975. The contractor did a lot of cheap things to it. Yes they used 2x4's as the framing.

No vents are in it right now.
Let's see the roof has a 12:2 pitch.
Sorry I do not have the formula to figure it out.

Looking at doing a metal soffit under the eves with vents.


----------



## no1hustler

I was wondering what you planned to do on the gables. When I was buidling log homes, we had a place mill wood to make them look like logs. They would have a tongue on one side and groove on the other.


----------



## cocobolo

logluvr said:


> No my parents have a regular 2x4 stick frame house. It was built back in 1975. The contractor did a lot of cheap things to it. Yes they used 2x4's as the framing.
> 
> No vents are in it right now.
> Let's see the roof has a 12:2 pitch.
> Sorry I do not have the formula to figure it out.
> 
> Looking at doing a metal soffit under the eves with vents.


I don't know who is giving you your roof pitch information, but it sure isn't 12:2.

Your last picture measures out to 6 1/2 in 12, but I'm sure the perspective is changing that slightly. Given that it is a truss roof, my money is on 6 in 12 exactly.


----------



## logluvr

OK dug out the floor plans and it is a 6:12 sloped roof and it lists in the blue prints a continuous ridge vent on the roof. It is 49'6" in length.

The 2:12 is for the porch roof.


----------



## kwikfishron

Even if you don’t need a gable vent I’d consider putting one up there anyway even if it’s nonfunctional. 

That’s a mighty big gable and could use something up there to break the wall up. Some corbels would look good too.


----------



## logluvr

hustler we have talked about them, but I like the shake look.

We plan to put a gable vent on each end.

My Grandmother passed away in May and left me her wardrobes that were built by a family friend who was a carpenter.
I looked closely at them and I could see he put them together with dowels and possibly glued them.

Master bedroom wardrobe

































Guest room wardrobe

















Any thoughts or suggestions about possibly getting them apart?
Or should we just copy them and build a set ourselves?
Honestly I really want them.
The master bedroom one is the biggest and there are 2 that are the guest room.


----------



## logluvr

I was out getting some more caulking done on the house today. Really wish I could get that high lift platform right now and just get this all done. You know when you have a list and have to follow each step instead of jumping ahead. I want to jump ahead.
Had a pretty strong wind and it was rocking the ladder so I didn't get as much done on the west side as I wanted to.


----------



## shumakerscott

logluvr said:


> I was out getting some more caulking done on the house today. Really wish I could get that high lift platform right now and just get this all done. You know when you have a list and have to follow each step instead of jumping ahead. I want to jump ahead.
> Had a pretty strong wind and it was rocking the ladder so I didn't get as much done on the west side as I wanted to.


I hate working off ladders. I need my free hand holding something. Sometimes I drink a beer just to calm down the jitters! How about some more pic's? dorf dude...


----------



## logluvr

I rarely drink and with as dry as it is I don't drink at all. Just don't need a DUI in a volunteer fire truck.:wink:

Nothing really new except for the caulking.
I am arguing with my husband though. He does not want to put up the house wrap on the gable ends this year, but I do. If I can get him off the place for a few days I can get that high lift platform out here and just get it done.:yes:


----------



## logluvr

Well sat down with the husband and we did up a list of "want" to get done this fall, hopefully before the snow flies.
We agreed upon putting up the house wrap on the gable ends.:thumbup: Put in a gable end vent on each end. Finish out the eletrical. Do as much of the plumbing as possible. Put in an attic ladder. Sheet rock the upstairs ceiling. Install insulation, we looked at a couple different sites and they all advised an R-60 for our area. So a double layer of R-30 is going in.

The caulking and stain are next on the list to get done first. I'm going to be busy this weekend.


----------



## gma2rjc

Sounds like things are moving right along!

Don't forget to seal your attic before you insulate. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## logluvr

gma2rjc just wondering what you mean by seal.

This is our first house and I would hate to miss an important step.
Now in the attic area where the roof over hang is we have used some Great Stuff in there. Is that what you mean?


----------



## logluvr

Husband took over the truck and ladder and he got it done.



















Love the look of this picture. The sun was setting.









I got the east side bleached today and rinsed off. Going to start staining next week.


----------



## gma2rjc

Sealing the attic means sealing any holes, gaps or penetrations into the attic from the rooms below. Even small holes will cause heat loss. 

If you haven't insulated the attic yet, this is the best time to do it. Use the GS foam like you mentioned. Be careful around recessed light fixtures. If they are the type that get hot, you can't put foam or insulation on or around them. There are special covers made for them that you can buy.

I'm not a pro at this, but I learned a lot from doing my own attic and am still working on the attics in my mom's house. I also did a lot of research first. 

There are probably threads about it in the Insulation forum here. 

My heat bill dropped a lot after I sealed the attic. Even more after insulating it, of course. Plus, the drafts that were common in the house are practically non-existent now. 

Also, have you taped the seams on your duct work and insulated your heat ducts? Sealing and insulating your rim joists will also help keep cold air out and reduce drafts. 

Sorry it took me so long to answer your question, I didn't notice it until just now. 

The outside of your house looks great. I bet you're glad to be done with that project.


----------



## logluvr

Thank you for that info gma2.
Going to put in some recessed lights in the kitchen I will look for the covers.

The duct work is not run yet. Just doing what we can afford.

Yes we are glad to be done with that project. Now the bleaching and staining.
Blasted cold here today and I just do not feel like a cold shower.:laughing:


----------



## gma2rjc

There are recessed lights that don't heat up and can have insulation come in contact with them. I'm sorry I don't know a lot about them, but maybe one of the gentlemen here will chime in and fill you in on the details. 

It's cold here in Michigan today too. I keep reminding myself that there is still one week of summer left. :yes:

Barb


----------



## logluvr

We are in one season "road construction" and the next season "this winter" is around the corner.


----------



## Thadius856

Been following your project for a little while now. You two are certainly more ambitious that I.

It looks like it's turning out well. It's just a shame you had to go through all the blasting.


----------



## logluvr

Got the south, west and north wall's bleached and washed today.
It has been so dry I started staining the east wall. That TWP stain is soaking in really well. Got 4 logs done. Had a stick I kept in the five gallon bucket so I could keep stirring the stain every once in awhile.

I'm heading down the river for the next 4 days so I won't be able to continue to work on the east side til I get back.

Need to re-***** around the east door and windows. Saw some water had gotten into the house when I washed the bleach off. Glad I found it now. Still got 2 tubes of chinking left.


----------



## logluvr

Got started on staining the logs. Looking better then the first stuff we used.




























You can see the caulk where we did the check logs.










Going to tear off all that tar paper on the OSB around the pony wall and re-do it with house wrap.


----------



## logluvr

Finished staining the house today.
It was worth buying that airless painst sprayer. Took less then a day to get it done.
Hope the pics come up having trouble.

Northside









Southside









Eastside









Finishing the westside









Got a lead on a bucket truck. I got a roll of Tyvek house wrap. So that is the next project. Got the tape too and we are going to put up wood slats to hold it down until we get the gable ends covered.
Hope to finish out the electrical and get the plumbing started and hopefully done.


----------



## logluvr

Hubby finished the lights yesterday and drilled the holes for the wall outlets. The only store that carries the outlet boxes we use in the logs only had 7 boxes and we needed 10. They are getting more on Tuesday.

We bought a large wood stove and it turns out that it was used to heat a 4000sqft house. Has an air intake pipe at the back and an outflow pipe right out of the bottom. It came with a blower.
Even funnier we got a call from a guy hubby knows telling us that we could have this other wood stove for free. We took both.

I started chinking between the logs inside. It is looking pretty neat.










Free stove


----------



## shumakerscott

Are you going to hook the stove up so it draws fresh outside air? I would highly recommend it:yes: dorf dude...


----------



## logluvr

Yes we are. Going to run the inflow vent through the pony wall. With the outflow we are going to run a vent into the basement.
Stove also has a couple vents on the front for the air to flow out too.

Ran out of chinking so my part of the house is stalled. Hubby wants to get the plumbing supplies first then I can get more chinking to finish out the house.


----------



## woodmeistro

Did you have a professional engineer design the foundation that is supporting the weight of the logs.
You mentioned house wrap over the osb, here is a fluid applied air and water barrier that I have used and it is great, much better than house wrap. It is good for 6 months exposed to the weather without compromising the warenty and it is water tight.


----------



## oh'mike

I've been watching this---and really enjoy the progress----Keep us posted as things move along.---Mike---


----------



## logluvr

woodmeistro yes we did. Going to house wrap and put up some wood slats over it to keep the wind from ripping it off like the tar paper. Going to get the gable end vents and then the gable siding.

Thanks Mike.
Got a surprise this fall. One of our hunters is a carpenter and has offered us the use of his sheet rock lift and has offered to come out and help us mud and tape the walls.
Might have to talk to him about doing some bartering.:wink:


----------



## logluvr

Here is the framing for the breakfast bar. Going to have 4 outlets on it so this is just the start.



















Son's bed collapsed on him last month. found a guy near us who makes log furniture.
Son's new bed.


----------



## logluvr

Got the chinking finished inside.



















Outlet boxes drilled in the logs









Started running eletrical for the stove and wall ovens


----------



## Doc Holliday

How are you feeding the electrical boxes tapped in the log wall? How is the wire getting to them? 

I mean I've done plenty of residental and commerical electrical work (four years electrical apprentice) and I'm sure you know this already but we go in the wall, through the studs and come in the back or top or bottom of the boxes. 

I don't see that happening with those. 

Other than that inquiry, nice!


----------



## Thadius856

Beautiful!


----------



## titanoman

I feel like I built the thing myself just reading this. Was there a question there somewhere?


----------



## logluvr

Doc the holes for the electrical wires for the boxes were drilled through the logs and into the floor when they were being stacked.


----------



## logluvr

Hubby is seeing the light at the end of the tunnel, no pun intended.

Outlets are done. Breakfast bar and kitchen outlets are done along with the pot lights in the kitchen ceiling.
Got the vents for the bathrooms upstairs done too.
just need to wire in the vent for the kids bathroom.
Have 6 smoke alarms to get wired in too.
Last thing is to wire in the exterior outlets.

Then we call the inspector!:thumbup:

Had a couple of delays that were not needed or he would have had it done today.

He put the pot lights on a dimmer switch which looks great whjen we turn them on.


----------



## cocobolo

That looks like a most excellent job on that chinking! Well done!

Merry Christmas!


​


----------



## logluvr

Somebody please shoot me!

I have no idea what my husband has been drinking but I think it pickled his brain.

He told me that there is no reason to mud and tape the drywall because we are going to have it textured. No idea where he thought up that idea.

Then tonight we got into an arguement.
He wants to hang the fiberglass insulation, then hang the drywall and says he will cut a hole big enough around the light fixtures so we can fit the tube for the Great Stuff up there to seal that off. 
Told him that was not a good idea.
Hang drywall first, seal with Great Stuff and then insulation.

Got pretty heated and he stomped off.


----------



## Willie T

logluvr said:


> Somebody please shoot me!
> 
> I have no idea what my husband has been drinking but I think it pickled his brain.
> 
> He told me that there is no reason to mud and tape the drywall because we are going to have it textured. No idea where he thought up that idea.
> 
> Then tonight we got into an arguement.
> He wants to hang the fiberglass insulation, then hang the drywall and says he will cut a hole big enough around the light fixtures so we can fit the tube for the Great Stuff up there to seal that off.
> Told him that was not a good idea.
> Hang drywall first, seal with Great Stuff and then insulation.
> 
> Got pretty heated and he stomped off.


And you are in this venture "together"? Scary.


----------



## cocobolo

Will there be a vapor barrier fitting in there somewhere? :huh:


----------



## logluvr

No willie I don't think we are "together" in this.

cocobolo so far nothing yet. I was thinking of plastic between the drywall and the trusses.

Well he got the electrical finished tonight.


----------



## cocobolo

Your vapor barrier should be 6 mil poly on the warm side of all of your insulated areas, walls and ceilings. 

Any T & G plywood you have is considered to qualify as a vapor barrier as well.


----------



## logluvr

Would the blue insulation board we used in the basement be considered a vapor barrier or should we go ahead and hang the poly?


----------



## cocobolo

logluvr said:


> Would the blue insulation board we used in the basement be considered a vapor barrier or should we go ahead and hang the poly?


Now that's a very good question.

If it is closed cell foam, and if you are able to seal between all the joints, then perhaps so. If it is open cell foam, then I would have my doubts.

I would take the word of the manufacturer over mine in this case and see what they say. If it were me, I would be putting the poly up in any event. It is easy, inexpensive and well proven.


----------



## logluvr

It is closed cell and is lined on both sides with a plastic film. We put it up in the basement before the fir out was done. Taped all the edges too.

Yes we were talking about hanging the poly before dry walling the upstairs ceiling. That ceiling is what caused the argument.

Trying to decide what to do with the basement ceiling. we need to access the space above because of the electrical junction boxes up there.
I do not want a suspended or dropped ceiling with the metal griders. I remember a neighbor kid hiding the whiskey and cans of chew up in there and decided I did not want to offer my kids the same thing.

found some 12" tiles by Armstrong on the internet. It showed that you hang these wooden slats across the ceiling trusses. Then you mark out the tiles and they can be stapled up there.
Any thoughts or ideas on a ceiling that can be removed for access?

Hubby wanted to take some gypsum board and cut it into 2'x2' and then use wooden slats to hold them to the ceiling. They wouldn't be screwed down.
I suggested drywalling the whole ceiling and cut out access panels where the boxes were and make it look like it was planned.
No agreement there yet.


----------



## cocobolo

If you want that ceiling accessible, why not use T-bar?


----------



## logluvr

I looked at it and it is still suspended. Our ceiling in the basement is 8'. I really don't want to lose and head space.


----------



## logluvr

Priced out some insulation yesterday. To do our attic in R-38 batted fiberglass would cost us around $4000.
To do the basement walls alone would be around $500.

Still waiting for the inspector. Once he gives us the ok I'm going to get the insulation for the basement and the hubby is going to start the plumbing.

Let's see if this works. The pot lights in the kitchen.


----------



## cocobolo

If you can get Roxul Insulation instead of fiberglass you will be far happier.


----------



## Ironlight

cocobolo said:


> If you can get Roxul Insulation instead of fiberglass you will be far happier.


Why? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## logluvr

Here is the link Ironlight.
http://www.roxul.com/home

Going to check out the cost of it because it needs to be special ordered at HD. Closest dealer is about 4 hours or more away from us.

I was in a different lumber yard yesterday just looking around and they had several mantle pieces around. I fell in love with this maple mantle that was actually the whole tree cut flat on each side. Talked with hubby and I would love to have that as the top piece on the breakfast bar in the kitchen.


----------



## cocobolo

Ironlight said:


> Why? Inquiring minds want to know.


As soon as you either see or handle Roxul you will know.

It has a higher R-value for the same thickness, about 10% higher.

It doesn't itch. It fills up your spaces properly. You can cut it with a bread knife to fit _exactly_ around things like electrical boxes.

It is fireproof. Have you ever seen fiberglass after a fire?

There's simply nothing about f/g that is even remotely as good as Roxul.


----------



## logluvr

FINALLY!!!

The electrical inspector made it out this morning and told us everything was great no problems. asked him if that meant we passed and he said yes.

I finally heard back from home depot on the insulation you recommended cocobolo and got the price for the basement. Hubby wants me to wait til he gets the plumbing supplies then get the insulation for the basement.
Suppose to be warm tomorrow so I will be up in the house chinking around the outlets that are in the log walls.


----------



## cocobolo

logluvr said:


> FINALLY!!!
> 
> The electrical inspector made it out this morning and told us everything was great no problems. asked him if that meant we passed and he said yes.
> 
> I finally heard back from home depot on the insulation you recommended cocobolo and got the price for the basement. Hubby wants me to wait til he gets the plumbing supplies then get the insulation for the basement.
> Suppose to be warm tomorrow so I will be up in the house chinking around the outlets that are in the log walls.


That's a big step having the electrical approved.

If there is to be plumbing in the basement, then you would rough that in before you did the insulating.


----------



## logluvr

Alright.
I was thinking of insulating the wall where the tankless water heater and the water softner is going to be placed.
The rest of the walls except for in my cold room will be plumbing free.
Just going to do the exterior walls for now and then do the interior walls when we are hanging drywall.


----------



## cocobolo

logluvr said:


> Alright.
> I was thinking of insulating the wall where the tankless water heater and the water softner is going to be placed.
> The rest of the walls except for in my cold room will be plumbing free.
> Just going to do the exterior walls for now and then do the interior walls when we are hanging drywall.


You lost me there a little bit.

Why are you going to insulate interior walls, unless of course they back up against a cold room, in which case you would.


----------



## JoJo-Arch

Logluvr,

Could the logs have been sawn straight from the plantation. If they were, I suspect the logs were very green and had a high moisture content. If you then applied an oil based coating (stain), as they say, oil and water don't mix, you have a problem from day one.

The logs should have been kiln dried and pressure treated with preservatives, They then could have been stained, after the moisture content is reduced to 12.5%.

As you will discover, when green wood dries out, it cracks and shrinks, that's why most house timbers are kiln dried first to stabilize the timber. I'm afraid, I'm stumped as to what you can do about the problem. You see, pine rots quickly if not protected, coupled with wet & dry rot, fungal attack and pine borers, you may have to find a good quality solid paint (I can hear the shrieks as the original finish looked really good), but a stain just won't do the job.

Woods that weather naturally and require little maintenance and are rot free are expensive woods like cedar and teak. I would suggest you talk to a timber merchant association and get an opinion as to what you can do with the pine.

Sad that I couldn't give better tidings, as the house was put together in a logical and sound fashion, and you should be commended for the effort you put in. Hope I'm wrong or misread your photos!.

Cheers, joe from oz.


----------



## logluvr

Joe these logs were fire killed trees. When we first stained the house we had treated them with Board Defense a couple weeks before staining. The moisture in the logs with the exception of the end of the bottom log everything was under 12% moisture when we stained them.
They had also been curing for a year before they were even cut for our house.
If you look at the knot pics I posted you can see the char from the fires.
This last stain is holding up nicely.

Cocobolo sound proofing between the kids bedroom's and the bathroom. Son has a drum set. A little noise reduction would be nice. Just to keep the noise factor down a bit. I know it will not be sound proofing, but if the noise is reduced enough that I do not have to kick both kids out of the house for stereo wars all the better.
My cold room will be insulated on the interior walls and the ceiling. Gotta keep those homemade pickles cold.
I was talking about the insulation along the exterior wall where we plan to put the tankless water heater. Sorry if I was confusing.


----------



## JoJo-Arch

Logluvr.

Thanks for the explanation. That means if the wood was relatively dry, the first stain applied was faulty. That's a relief to know.

The only other comment I would make is to keep a close eye on how much water is entering the external cracks in each log.

Enjoy your new home!

Cheers from Joe in Oz.


----------



## cocobolo

logluvr said:


> Joe these logs were fire killed trees. When we first stained the house we had treated them with Board Defense a couple weeks before staining. The moisture in the logs with the exception of the end of the bottom log everything was under 12% moisture when we stained them.
> They had also been curing for a year before they were even cut for our house.
> If you look at the knot pics I posted you can see the char from the fires.
> This last stain is holding up nicely.
> 
> Cocobolo sound proofing between the kids bedroom's and the bathroom. Son has a drum set. A little noise reduction would be nice. Just to keep the noise factor down a bit. I know it will not be sound proofing, but if the noise is reduced enough that I do not have to kick both kids out of the house for stereo wars all the better.
> My cold room will be insulated on the interior walls and the ceiling. Gotta keep those homemade pickles cold.
> I was talking about the insulation along the exterior wall where we plan to put the tankless water heater. Sorry if I was confusing.


I hear you about the kids and things like drum sets!

I play around with the bass guitar and my wife always manages to get the occasional comment it about the noise.

If I remember correctly, there was a Holmes on Homes show some time back about some kind of drywall which has very good sound deadening qualities. I don't remember the name of it...but in his demonstration between two adjoining apartments the stuff was amazing. That might go a long way to helping as well.


----------



## logluvr

Joe we sealed the larger log checks with caulking and tried to fill the smaller ones with the oil based stain.

Thanks cocobolo. I'll take a look around on the internet and see if I can find which one you are talking about. Was that the show with the couple living in a condo or townhouse and they could hear everything their neighbors said and did?


----------



## Thadius856

Seen the sound deadening drywall at the Big Blue before. I recall it being in the range of $25-30 a sheet for 1/2". That's a pretty steep premium on my budget.

Edit: QuietRock is $46/sht at Lowe's. I recall watching an episode of Income Property where they used resilient channel to great effect... <removed my comment on Holmes' attitude..>


----------



## cocobolo

logluvr said:


> Thanks cocobolo. I'll take a look around on the internet and see if I can find which one you are talking about. Was that the show with the couple living in a condo or townhouse and they could hear everything their neighbors said and did?


I'm not really sure, but it sounds like it.


----------



## logluvr

Got the outlet boxes and light switch boxes chinked.

Discovered when the inspector was here he shut off our well to our upper corral and our cattle were out of water. oops!


----------



## logluvr

cocobolo got the insulation ordered today suppose to be here in 9 to 14 business days.
*sigh*

waiting again.


----------



## logluvr

It got here yesterday and I picked it up today in some pretty nasty weather. It was -22 this morning.
Stopped off and got some better tie downs to keep it in the truck and a very nice man offered to give me a hand.
I know I got a bit of frost bite on a couple areas of on a couple of my fingers when we were doing that. I sure hope that guy is ok.

Got all that insulation unloaded and started putting it up. Pretty much all that is left is the ones that need to be cut to size. I'm betting we can get that finished tomorrow. Should make a difference. It was only -14 when I got home.


----------



## shumakerscott

logluvr said:


> It got here yesterday and I picked it up today in some pretty nasty weather. It was -22 this morning.
> Stopped off and got some better tie downs to keep it in the truck and a very nice man offered to give me a hand.
> I know I got a bit of frost bite on a couple areas of on a couple of my fingers when we were doing that. I sure hope that guy is ok.
> 
> Got all that insulation unloaded and started putting it up. Pretty much all that is left is the ones that need to be cut to size. I'm betting we can get that finished tomorrow. Should make a difference. It was only -14 when I got home.


We need ,more pic's please!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## logluvr

Been busy hanging the insulation. Got over half of it done. Can really feel the difference in the basement tempature. A lot warmer then our current house is.

Will try to get some pics tonight.:thumbsup:


----------



## logluvr

Here are some pics.








By herfrds at 2012-01-19









By herfrds at 2012-01-19









By herfrds at 2012-01-19









By herfrds at 2012-01-19









By herfrds at 2012-01-19









By herfrds at 2012-01-19


----------



## Gary in WA

Nice pictures! Did you have framing inspection yet? It appears you don't have any structural or solid wood headers over the windows to support the floor loads on the open-web trusses. I could be wrong.... looking back to your second post on page 1, the framers never used one there. I see only OSB nailed to a 2x framed cripple wall at the rim areas and a mud sill on the concrete. Hope I'm wrong or those windows may soon be inoperative as the loads above settle after moving in. Or am I missing something?
Gary


----------



## jtitus07

GBR in WA said:


> Nice pictures! Did you have framing inspection yet? It appears you don't have any structural or solid wood headers over the windows to support the floor loads on the open-web trusses. I could be wrong.... looking back to your second post on page 1, the framers never used one there. I see only OSB nailed to a 2x framed cripple wall at the rim areas and a mud sill on the concrete. Hope I'm wrong or those windows may soon be inoperative as the loads above settle after moving in. Or am I missing something?
> Gary


I could be wrong, but it looks like the trusses sit on top of the logs (and the window is also framed into them as well) The stud wall is mainly for running cables and insulating.


----------



## logluvr

There is a treated 2x8 along the bottom of the pony wall.
On top of the logs there is a 2x4 that the trusses sit on.


----------



## logluvr

I saw something the other day and wondering if anyone else has seen it or used it.
DriCore for the basement floor.
Here is the link.
www.dricore.com


----------



## Gary in WA

logluvr said:


> There is a treated 2x8 along the bottom of the pony wall.
> On top of the logs there is a 2x4 that the trusses sit on.


Yes, only a 2x8 laid flat, face down as *mudsill *(anchors the framing above to the concrete wall below, non-bearing unless fully supported by the concrete below) will support hardly anything. You have floor trusses down there with two windows and no bearing header for them. They are rated at minimum, 40# per square foot; figure ½ the span from a window to the other bearing wall. 10’ span X 40# = 400# if 12” on center. Yours are 2’ o.c. = 800# maximum loading. Your windows will stick, the floor will sag, and now is the time to fix this….

Gary


----------



## shumakerscott

GBR in WA said:


> Yes, only a 2x8 laid flat, face down as *mudsill *(anchors the framing above to the concrete wall below, non-bearing unless fully supported by the concrete below) will support hardly anything. You have floor trusses down there with two windows and no bearing header for them. They are rated at minimum, 40# per square foot; figure ½ the span from a window to the other bearing wall. 10’ span X 40# = 400# if 12” on center. Yours are 2’ o.c. = 800# maximum loading. Your windows will stick, the floor will sag, and now is the time to fix this….
> 
> Gary


I'm with Gary on this one. I went back and looked at the earlier pictures. Where is the support above the windows. I should have seen that. dorf dude...


----------



## jtitus07

it looked to me like there were header built into the logs and everything was resting on them (trusses and ceiling anyway). Seems to me like a header AND a log is plenty enough to carry the load around the window. However I am not a structural engineer and I very well may be wrong.


----------



## cocobolo

Gentlemen: I'm not quite sure I agree with you on this one...it's not as bad as it may appear on the face of things.

First, I would like to know if this was designed by a structural engineer.

Then I would like to see a close up of how the _top_ of those floor trusses is attached. There are trusses which actually carry their load from the top and not necessarily from the bottom.

It is also possible that the outside pony wall will carry a substantial load _providing there is some adequate fastening method at the top of the truss._

Additionally, that plywood floor adds considerably to the stiffness of that whole assembly.

I tried blowing up the pic in question, but I still could not quite see the fastening method at the top of the trusses.

If none of the above is correct, there is still an easy way to beef up the support above the windows.

Two layers of 3/4" plywood could be added vertically above the windows, right at the end of the trusses. Screwing and gluing these plywood strips in place would increase the support very substantially. Certainly enough to cover what appears to be only about a 4' window.

It is possible that there is something we are unable to see at the moment, so perhaps a series of close up photos will enable us to see whether or not the problem is as bad as it appears on the surface.


----------



## cocobolo

Correction on the window size, it's less than 4' perhaps 3'.


----------



## shumakerscott

jtitus07 said:


> it looked to me like there were header built into the logs and everything was resting on them (trusses and ceiling anyway). Seems to me like a header AND a log is plenty enough to carry the load around the window. However I am not a structural engineer and I very well may be wrong.


The upstairs windows have 2 rows of logs as headers. What we are looking at are the basement windows.


----------



## cocobolo

shumakerscott said:


> The upstairs windows have 2 rows of logs as headers. What we are looking at are the basement windows.


Right, no problem with the top floor.

It would have been nice if the vertical 2 x 4's in that pony wall had lined up properly with the trusses. That would have given extra support. I'm somewhat surprised that they didn't.

However, it is still possible to add some additional 2 x 4's to that pony wall.

It's definitely not an unsolvable problem. And with only a 3' span it won't take much to fix.


----------



## Gary in WA

My point, exactly. The windows should only be 2 inches or so higher than the exterior double-door R/O if it is standard height. Usually, the concrete is poured over the space above the door (and windows) which carries the loads. It was easier for them not to buck-out the door/window heads for concrete, but they should have angled the studs or thickened the sheathing....as you said.

Simple check, what do the plans show? Shorter windows with concrete over them? As over the door in post #2 and 4.
I'm guessing they didn't have the minimum height *for egress* below the window and yet go with a double-hung rather than casements....

Still need an engineered design fix and now is the time.
If those trusses are this brand, they are bottom supported, I checked that earlier...http://www.trimjoist.com/TrimJoistBroChure.pdf

Gary


----------



## cocobolo

GBR in WA said:


> My point, exactly. The windows should only be 2 inches or so higher than the exterior double-door R/O if it is standard height. Usually, the concrete is poured over the space above the door (and windows) which carries the loads. It was easier for them not to buck-out the door/window heads for concrete, but they should have angled the studs or thickened the sheathing....as you said.
> 
> Simple check, what do the plans show? Shorter windows with concrete over them? As over the door in post #2 and 4.
> I'm guessing they didn't have the minimum height *for egress* below the window and yet go with a double-hung rather than casements....
> 
> Still need an engineered design fix and now is the time.
> If those trusses are this brand, they are bottom supported, I checked that earlier...http://www.trimjoist.com/TrimJoistBroChure.pdf
> 
> Gary


Good morning Gary:

Thanks for that link, they don't have those trusses. If you look at the Trimjoist trusses, they all have that extra solid support at both ends of the truss. That's an excellent idea as it transfers the end load out further into the truss.

If this was being done up here in Canada (and I know it isn't, but...) we would quite likely form a recess, or pocket, at both sides of the window and door openings in order to provide room in the concrete wall to install the headers. That is pretty much the standard here. I'm aware that would lower the window height at the top by the depth of the header plus a 2 x 4, but I do believe they have an 8' clearance in the basement. Therefore that should not have been an issue.

Whether or not the builders stuck to the plans is yet another unanswered question, but a very good point.

I would still like the OP to post several close up pics because right now, we are purely guessing.

One more point about the Trimjoist trusses - which I believe are _similar_ to other brands, they give information on how you can strengthen up the truss assembly which I think would be perfectly applicable here.

I am not disagreeing that the lack of header is incorrect, but we still don't know how the whole assembly was done.

I believe that the framing inspection was done (don't know when) as was the electrical inspection.

One thing that surprised me about the electrical passing was that the OP says they need access to the ceiling in the basement as they have junction boxes located in that ceiling. Once that ceiling is closed in that would no longer pass inspection. I do believe they want to have a removable type ceiling for the purpose of accessing these junction boxes, which would be acceptable.


----------



## logluvr

Ok guys I'm listening.
I will get some more pics. There are 2 trusses above 4 windows in the basement.

coco the basement ceiling will be removable to access the junction boxes.

You guys were right there was a screw up. The plans show concrete above the windows.
So now need to figure on doing a support around the windows down stairs.


----------



## cocobolo

logluvr said:


> Ok guys I'm listening.
> I will get some more pics. There are 2 trusses above 4 windows in the basement.
> 
> coco the basement ceiling will be removable to access the junction boxes.
> 
> You guys were right there was a screw up. The plans show concrete above the windows.
> So now need to figure on doing a support around the windows down stairs.


OK, thanks for your reply. Looking forward to seeing the new pics.

If you go on the link that Gary kindly put up, you will find a section where they show how to reinforce between trusses to carry additional loads. I am quite sure if you do that you won't have any problems. 

As an additional safety measure, if you add the plywood I suggested, I'm certain that you will be more than covered. I think the windows in question are only about 3' wide...could you confirm that? That is (fortunately) a very small span to have to take care of.

And yes, I thought you were going to use a removable ceiling of some kind. :thumbsup:


----------



## cocobolo

logluvr...before you do any remedial work, here's a quick check for you to do.

Go upstairs and lay a 4' (or longer) level on the floor right in front of the wall where your basement windows are located.

This will tell you immediately if there is any dip in the floor yet.

If there is any dip, let's say in excess of 1/16", then you should jack up the truss until the floor is level. If it's either none, or less than 1/16" I wouldn't worry about it.

Here's hoping that Gary's eagle eye has caught the problem before it really is a problem.

One other question for you...do you remember if one of the crew was laying beads of glue on top of the trusses before the plywood was laid? Maybe something like PL 400 or a similar construction glue?

Sorry, make that two questions...do you remember if that little pony wall on top of your concrete arrived with the truss package, or did the crew build it in place?


----------



## Gary in WA

cocobolo, first page of her post, box of OSI adhesive and worker with it in hand....

I normally would leave this until OP posts back but don't want her to get to far insulating without reading:

Speaking of things noticed… there are no fire-stopping studs sistered to the basement wall studs in between foamboard sections every 10’ horizontally; http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec002_par031.htm

Also required is fire-blocking at the top of the wall to prevent fire racing into any floor joist cavities, traveling unblocked across the basement ceiling, possibly up through the next story framed wall (kitchen non-bearing wood frame walls—that also require f.b. every 10’ to the logs, per length of wall) to the attic above: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_6_sec002_par011.htm) 

That is the main reason for foaming all wiring/plumbing penetrations: second page; http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-fireblock-framing-37190/
The studs should be p.t. wood or wood with a moisture barrier on the face touching concrete, to stop capillary wicking to mold the framing, as per code, #7 here: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec017.htm

I suggest a sill sealer between the sistered fire-block stud- and layout stud, just “let-in” through the foamboard to prevent a thermal short-circuit to the colder concrete. One might want to use acceptable mineral wool batts for the fire-blocking here; http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec002_par032.htm
The only problem is they don’t stop the warm basement air from reaching the cold concrete wall (to condense) as a stud would. Sill sealer under the wall bottom plate- otherwise it acts as a thermal “heat sink” to warm the concrete slab/wall/footing/earth – unless rigid foam or poly sheeting was used at the perimeter in all locations- fig.14: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/reports/rr-0202-basement-insulation-systems; 

Be sure to fire-block the top gap over the foamboard between the mudsill/wall top plates (I’d use drywall strip between floor joists), unless already done after the posted pictures. Roxul is a good product, doesn’t wick water, though it is air/vapor permeable. I’d block-off the foamboard, very toxic. http://www.roxul.com/files/RX-NA-EN/pdf/CavityRock-Comfortbatt%20Sell%20Sheet.pdf

Gary


----------



## logluvr

Gary we are going to put Roxdul insulation up in the pony wall in front of the board insulation my hisband put up between the 2x4 studs on the pony wall.
Also discussing place dry wall up on the ceiling in removable pieces.
A vapor vapor barrier was placed on the concrete first then the pressure treated board.

Coco the pony wall was build in place. Gotta get a 4' level ours are all 2'.


----------



## cocobolo

logluvr said:


> Coco the pony wall was build in place. Gotta get a 4' level ours are all 2'.


You can always use a straight 4' or longer board, and put that down on the floor. Just check to see if there is any space under it in the middle. Any 4' straight edge will do.

I was hoping you were going to tell me the pony wall came with the trusses. Do you know if they used construction glue to stick the OSB on to the 2 x 4 framing, along with either nails or screws? If they did, you are half way to having a truss wall there. If not, then I still say that if you add 3/4" plywood, glued and screwed to the end 2 x 4's of the trusses themselves, you will be fine. Make the plywood as high as you can and still be able to fit it in place. You will need either 4' 3 1/2" or 6' 3 1/2" for the plywood lengths depending on where your trusses land on the wall.


----------



## Gary in WA

I'd contact the builder, or a lawyer, is it still under warranty? You don't want the liability for this, that's why you hired the G.C. or S.E. If ever a claim on your H.O. Insurance, who pays or reason not to.......especially with this paper trail you now have. We could help you DIY, but explore the others first, my 2 cents. No offense, coco.

Gary


----------



## cocobolo

GBR in WA said:


> I'd contact the builder, or a lawyer, is it still under warranty? You don't want the liability for this, that's why you hired the G.C. or S.E. If ever a claim on your H.O. Insurance, who pays or reason not to.......especially with this paper trail you now have. We could help you DIY, but explore the others first, my 2 cents. No offense, coco.
> 
> Gary


Gary, no offense taken I assure you.

In fact earlier today I was discussing just that very idea with someone else. It was, after all the builder who messed up in the first place.

Gary, while you are here, can you tell me if it is routine practice to have a concrete form inspection down your way _before_ the concrete is poured? Thanks.


----------



## Gary in WA

Absolutely! Though some Inspectors are only human.... They should look at set-backs before the footing pour, inspect the wall forms for steel/tying/placement/etc., even notice if the form panels are oiled or not. If not, they will spray them after the inspector leaves, pooling it up on the footing top for a weak/insufficient bond where water can wick later, getting the steel re-bar wet also--- not too smart. A good one would have caught the widow header, though they all have "no liability" clauses, hence the required engineering now. I doubt the frame inspector would even look for the foamboard tops able to burn right into the joist bays above, or the fire-stopping every 10'. I know of 2 out of 15 Inspectors that are "good" in that regard.

Gary


----------



## cocobolo

GBR in WA said:


> Absolutely! Though some Inspectors are only human.... They should look at set-backs before the footing pour, inspect the wall forms for steel/tying/placement/etc., even notice if the form panels are oiled or not. If not, they will spray them after the inspector leaves, pooling it up on the footing top for a weak/insufficient bond where water can wick later, getting the steel re-bar wet also--- not too smart. A good one would have caught the window header, though they all have "no liability" clauses, hence the required engineering now. I doubt the frame inspector would even look for the foamboard tops able to burn right into the joist bays above, or the fire-stopping every 10'. I know of 2 out of 15 Inspectors that are "good" in that regard.
> 
> Gary


OK then, I'm very glad to hear that.

It has been standard practice up here for longer than I can remember.

Rusty re-bar is a problem, but much of what we use here now is epoxy coated and stays rust free.


----------



## logluvr

Coco they did use the adhesive and nailed in on the frame.


----------



## joecaption

If you go with a porch concider also having a roof over it or at least have it lower then logs as much as possible and add gutters over the decked areas.
I've inspected several log homes with the two bottom rows of logs rotted out from water splashing up on them.


----------



## cocobolo

logluvr said:


> Coco they did use the adhesive and nailed in on the frame.


Thanks logluvr, that's very good news.

If you decide to ask the builder to come and have a look at this, he should know exactly how to fix it for you. Good luck!


----------



## Gary in WA

Agreed, keep us posted!

Good point, Joe!

Gary


----------



## logluvr

Joe the porch is planned to be covered except for the south side in the plans but hubby changed his mind and wants that side of the house porch covered too.
Thanks for the tip about the porch.:thumbup:


----------



## jtitus07

shumakerscott said:


> The upstairs windows have 2 rows of logs as headers. What we are looking at are the basement windows.


Didn't realize we were in the basement. My apologies. I'll try and read a little better next time :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## logluvr

Gary the fire blocking you were talking about was a bit confusing so I did a search and found some pics that helped me to understand it better. So we are going to get some drywall for the upstairs ceiling and get a couple extra sheets and go build some fire blocks around the pony wall.
we should hopefully have enough 2x4's to do the wall blocks.
Also planning on putting the Roxul insulation around the pony wall.

coco I took a 2x4 and laid it on different areas of our floor and saw no spaces between the board and the floor. Also checked over all the basement windows and nothing.
BUT!!!!!
since it was brought up to do something so there will be no problems later we are going to do an extra support around the basement windows.

On a different note. Hubby got the attic ladder placed yesterday and reconfigured the guest bath room for the different shower we are going to be putting in.
Went to town today and ordered the Roxul insulation for the upstairs ceiling and picked up all the plumbing supplies plus a toilet. we lost a roll of pex pipe on the way home and since it was pitch black never saw it fly out of the truck. Going to pick up another roll next week.


----------



## logluvr

Here are some truss pics.








By herfrds at 2012-01-30









By herfrds at 2012-01-30









By herfrds at 2012-01-30

Made our third run to the store to get more plumbing supplies.

Kitchen drain








By herfrds at 2012-01-29

Attic ladder








By herfrds at 2012-01-29

Reconfigured guest bath








By herfrds at 2012-01-29

Hubby is going full steam ahead with the plumbing. I am just stayling out his way. He is talking about getting a load of drywall this Friday.


----------



## jasin

I noticed your bottom plate was directly on concrete. Unless they are pressure treated then that's a big no, no.

see: picture #5 post #2


----------



## logluvr

Yes Jasin they are pressure treated and there is also a rubber seal under it. We glued the blue foam board to the walls before the fir out to act as a vapor barrier. The bottom board is also pressure treated on all the basement framing.
The truss pics were above the basement windows. What was hidden by the yellow 2" foam board is the anchor bolts.


----------



## jasin

logluvr said:


> Yes Jasin they are pressure treated and there is also a rubber seal under it. We glued the blue foam board to the walls before the fir out to act as a vapor barrier. The bottom board is also pressure treated on all the basement framing.
> The truss pics were above the basement windows. What was hidden by the yellow 2" foam board is the anchor bolts.


Good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## logluvr

Hubby has got the sewer lines run and just needs to run the vet pipes through the roof. Not everything is glued together yet, luckily. I knocked the shower flange loose today moving a ladder. Betting if he had had it glued I would have broken it.
He is heading into town tomorrow and will be picking up some 5/8" fire rated dry wall. Getting 76 sheets.
Still waiting on the insulation. Hopefully iy will be in next week.
Yes I reminded him of the plastic for the ceiling for the vapor barrier along with the tape.

Had something kick us off the new house and have to do some work on this old house we are in. son came up from the basement and informed me that the door on the north end is open. this door has been jammed shut for the last 4 years. the foundation is cracking apart and pretty much totally falling apart.
Got some concrete patch and a water proofing to go over it.


----------



## Thadius856

logluvr said:


> He is heading into town tomorrow and will be picking up some 5/8" fire rated dry wall. Getting 76 sheets.


Originally read 176 sheets. This came to mind.

http://www.swapmeetdave.com/Humor/Workshop/Overload.htm


----------



## no1hustler

Thadius856 said:


> Originally read 176 sheets. This came to mind.
> 
> http://www.swapmeetdave.com/Humor/Workshop/Overload.htm


I've seen that before and I still think that is not even remotely real.


----------



## logluvr

Gotta admit I'm glad he's got the Ford F-350 dually with a flat bed. They should fit better then that car.
reminds of the one with the little car and that big bull elk on it.:laughing:


----------



## logluvr

I have not heard that much cussing since that guy ran over my dog and my Dad chewed the contractors butt.

Hubby and son unloaded the drywall this morning. It was in bundles of 2 sheets. When they lifted that first bundle it got pretty blue around me. We cut the paper on the ends so they could carry it in 1 sheet at a time.

still waiting for the insulation.


----------



## framer52

logluvr said:


> I have not heard that much cussing since that guy ran over my dog and my Dad chewed the contractors butt.
> 
> Hubby and son unloaded the drywall this morning. It was in bundles of 2 sheets. When they lifted that first bundle it got pretty blue around me. We cut the paper on the ends so they could carry it in 1 sheet at a time.
> 
> still waiting for the insulation.



You asked about dri core earlier and didn't see any responses. I have used it and liked it. Do you expect to have basement water issues?


----------



## logluvr

Actually we do not expect basement water issues.
The house is on sandstone, but we ran a weeping tile around all 3 sides except for the west side where the entrance door is.

I was looking at the dri core to help keep the floors from becoming too cold in the basement.
Thanks for responding framer52. What was the type of flooring did you use on top of it? We are looking at carpet, laminate and tile in front of the entrance door.


----------



## logluvr

Framer52 priced it out and it came out to $5,000 for the Dri Core flooring. That would kill our budget for one year. Gotta think of something else now.

Got the Pex piping done and ready. Have not tested it yet due to the cold weather. We are worried about freezing the pipes and there being a huge mess.
Still waiting for our insulation. Is suppose to get to HD today. I have already called them twice to see if it has gotten in yet. Hubby is chomping at the bit to get it so we can continue getting the house done.

Got the exhaust vent pipes done for the bathrooms too.


----------



## logluvr

Well I misplaced my camera.

We picked up the attic insulation on the 14th and almost half the attic is done. We could tell the difference in how warm the house was getting with the wood stove going.
Hubby put in stakes of wood by the light fixtures and the smoke detectors. He marked the lights black and the detectors red. He almost fell off the ladder when he was putting the insulation up next to the smoke detector and he hit the test button.


----------



## logluvr

pics








By herfrds at 2012-02-19









By herfrds at 2012-02-19









By herfrds at 2012-02-19









By herfrds at 2012-02-19









By herfrds at 2012-02-19









By herfrds at 2012-02-19


----------



## logluvr

Well I am back!

Been busy around here and I finally was able to get back to work on the house.

A couple of problems have shown up. The stove pipe was leaking. Turns out hubby did not get the pipe sealed completely. Got that fixed.
The doors are still leaking. Called our builder and talked with them and he told us what we need to do to stop it from leaking. Hubby is going to fix that after he gets our spring crop in the ground.

I just finished getting the house wrap around the pony wall. Boy is that tape sticky! Only took me a few hours. Guess most the time was spent trying to find where hubby had put certain tools I needed.

I got a part time job in town so I am saving up to buy all the sheet rock we are going to need to do the walls. Going to get another Nu Heat pad for the kitchen. I really just want tile in there, but I do not want the cold floor.


----------



## fixrite

cold floors suck. I could not agree with you more on that topic. Looks great by the way.


----------



## logluvr

Well it is pouring rain here. The stove pipe is not leaking but the doors still are.
I called Pella this morning about coming out and pulling all 5 doors and having them re-installing them differently then our builders did.
Got to do something before the sub floor is completely wrecked in the house.
Hopefully they can get out here after things dry out.


----------



## logluvr

Been pretty busy.
To catch everyone up to date the Pella guys came out today and we FINALLY found out why the double doors were leaking. There was no caulking under them. I am po'd!
They looked at the other doors and said we needed to pull them and run flashing under them. That should stop the leaking. Thinking of having them send out their installers and just have them do it.

Hubby has started running vapor barrier on the upstairs ceiling. I bought some more Roxul to put between the wall studs of all the rooms.

On a different note I got a town job so we can get into the house quicker. Going to start buying the 1/2" drywall at 10 sheets a week once the ceiling upstairs is done.
Hubby wasn't happy about me getting a job but it is helping us get stuff we need to the house.


----------



## beeristhebest

^ Yeah, you got to do what you got to do! Looks like things are coming along fairly nicely!


----------



## joecaption

Far better to use one of these instead of a bunch of flashing.

How close is the threshold to any soild surface such as a stoop of deck?
Most codes call for at least 4".
If there's anything level with the threshold water is going to take out the subflooring and walls.


----------



## logluvr

Putting Roxul in between the wall studs









Bedroom wall









Vapor barrier in upstairs


















HD lost my order for the R-15 that is suppose to go in the rest of the walls. Had to have it re-ordered.

Got the gable end vents up on the house along with the house wrap. Vents sure made a difference in the attic.

joe no deck on the house yet.
Talking to hubby about renting a concrete saw and cutting the slab off the basement in front of the basement doors and drop it down and slope it away from the house. He is not crazy about the idea but that is something that was suggested by the Pella guys. We can then put flashing under the basement door or a pan to keep the water out. The slab in front of the basement door is somewhat level with the door so that is why I am pushing to remove it and re-lay it.


----------



## logluvr

Gable vent









House wrapped









Setting the bucket


----------



## Gary in WA

If that vent is this; http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...plastic+rectangular+gable+vents&storeId=10051 140NFVA X 2 = 2sq.ft. of exhaust venting for a 1200sq.ft. attic. Or do you have ridge vents?

How to figure: http://www.airvent.com/homeowner/products/intakeSoffit-specs.shtml

Did you air seal (canned foam/caulk) the wiring/plumbing holes to the attic/basement through all top/bottom plates? http://www.wag-aic.org/1999/WAG_99_baker.pdf

http://www.jlconline.com/cgi-local/...e.storefront/4d17fa04053d6e9327170a32100a05c7

Coming right along!

Gary


----------



## CoconutPete

This may be a dumb question, but is there no insulation required on the inside of the upstairs walls? Are the logs themselves insulation enough?


----------



## logluvr

GBR there is a ridge vent on the roof peak. There is a gable end vent on each gable end. The south one is facing the prevailing winds for our area.

I have been stuffing Roxul around the bigger holes around the sewer and vent pipes. Bought a can of Fire Guard Great Stuff to use around the smaller holes. Just gotta remember where I put it. :laughing:
Coconut Pete the logs are good enough themselves. The bottom log is 12 inches in diameter and the top log is 8 inches in diameter.


----------



## Gary in WA

Roxul is air permeable, use better than that around the pipes. Pete, the 8" log is R-10, at the chinking- probably 4" thick= R-5. I hope you have soffit venting....

Gary


----------



## logluvr

Not til we put the porch on all the way around. We have already spoken about that.
The exterior of the logs are caulked and interior is chinked.

HD just called and the rest of my Roxul is finally in.:thumbup:


----------



## Mort

Just read these 13 pages, I like what I see. Its my ultimate goal to build a log house, so I'm interested in seeing it done.

Good job.


----------



## logluvr

Got a question for some of you who might have the answer.
Should we do a closed, no vent, soffit on the gable eves or an open, vented soffit?
There will be no air flow access into the attic space through these gable end eves.
Plan to put vented soffits under the porch eves when we put the porch on later.

I'm asking now so I can start buying the soffits shortly.


----------



## logluvr

No answers?

Got 2 walls left in the basement then I will have all the Roxul done down there. Leaving the studs with the water lines in them open for now so we can test the lines. Got a lead on more Roxul at a different hardware store. I need at least 9 bundles to finish out the upstairs stud walls.

On a good report the house wrap held up under a 40+ mph wind gust today.

Went back through the fire block link again. I picked up a can of that fire foam for around the wires and pipes. Yes I know that stuff is not a fire block. Looking at getting some metal plates to put around those openings.

Showed hubyy a house in town that did cedar shakes on their gable ends. It looks super neat. He agrees that that is what we both like for the gable ends.


----------



## logluvr

GBR we are going to have a 6 foot wide porch all the way around the house. I went back looking at the links you posted. Thank you for that. Thinking of the undereve vents for temporary use until the porch is put on and then we are going to run some vents through the porch.
I was just up in the attic today and it is 85 degrees winds are out of the northwest. The gable vents are not doing real well with the wind from that direction. Felt like an oven up there.
So after the last 9 bundles of Roxul I know what I am buying next. The eve vents.


----------



## joecaption

Big mistake. Instead of sucking the hot moist air from the soffits, through the rafter bays and out through the ridge vents, it will just suck the air from the gable vents and do nothing to remove the moist air that needs to go to prevent mold from setting in.
Are you sure your soffit vents are clear and there's enough of them?


----------



## logluvr

Joe we have a ridge vent on the peak of the roof and put a gable end vent on each end. There should be a picture on the page before this one.

That is the only venting we currently have in the attic area


----------



## logluvr

Ok got a day off. Been running like crazy and not sure what day I am on. LOL!

Going to buy 4 bundles of Roxel this week to start finishing putting it between the studs.
Finally! got the phone guy out to run the lines in the house. Going to get the internet guy out to run his cable too while the walls are open.

Got a contractor out to give us a bid on doing the doors. What the one suggested just about floored me.
Run spray foam under our doors and if that doesn't work after a couple years then pull the doors.
I'm dead serious that is what he told us.
Said do the simpliest fix first then do the harder fix if needed.

Yes my husband was lapping that up like it was sugar. The guys son could tell I was thinking he was an idiot. I don't have a good poker face.

I know pulling the doors and running flashing and caulking under them is the only way to fix the leaks. I've searched this site enough to know that.

Priced out flooring and the floor I want in the upstairs would cost around $8,000.00 so there is no way I am going to spend that much and have it wrecked by water.


----------



## logluvr

Got the Roxul 99% done in the basement. Just the area of the water lines and the bathroom wall next to the furnance room is left.
Putting it upstairs now. Got one wall in our bedroom done. Less then half left on the other wall.

On a good note hubby agreed that the spray foam would not work.


----------



## Fishinbo

I can totally understand why you call this your dream house ...


----------



## logluvr

Good news!
Talked to the Pella guys and they are trying to set up a Wednesday to come out and pull all the doors and run the flashing, caulking and drip edges on all 5 doors!
No hubby doesn't know;yet.:whistling2:

Got 6 bundles of Roxel instead of 4. Got it all up in the master bedroom and almost all the way around the master bath. Put up 2 1/2 bundles so far.


----------



## logluvr

Just flat out crazy!

The Pella guys came out. The doors are square just not plum.
They think some of the water was leaking in through a couple checks in the logs above the doors.
They pulled the east door to see what is going on with them.

I sealed the checks above the east door.

Contacted our builders and they are coming back tomorrow.


----------



## shumakerscott

I sure would like to see more pics of what you have been doing. dorf dude...


----------



## logluvr

Basement door









Roxul in walls






















































East door


----------



## firsttimeremode

Sorry if im just missing something and showing my ignorance, but how did you get the Roxel to stay up in the ceiling before you put on the vapor barrier? In the new construction ive seen they always use wire, but then again im in Texas so maybe things are done differently. How did you get them to stay up there?


----------



## Thadius856

I was of the impression that Roxul was slightly over-sized for 16 O.C. framing at a full 16". When you install, you compress, insert and release. The expansion holds the batt in place, requiring sheeting in neither side or vapor barrier below.

Haven't put any in myself yet. But that's my assumption.


----------



## logluvr

Thadius is right. We just inserted one corner and compressed it in between the studs. It is about a 1/2" wider then the space between the studs.

On a good note the builders got one door completely done. They hope to have the other 3 completely done tomorrow. One is almost completely done.

As we were walking around the house I was telling them about one window that had a small leak. They said it looks twisted so they are going to check it out closer.


----------



## Gary in WA

Wow, more progress! Looking good... 

On a side note, how long are those floor trusses spanning; from the double-door (or wide cased opening) to the out-side wall, running with the trusses in the basement? 23'? Left-to-right as you come down the stairs. Where exactly is the porch going? Will it be vented to the gable for air-flow?

Gary


----------



## logluvr

GBR since they are here I borrowed their 6' level and went into the basement. What you guys were telling me about the trusses over the basement windows is coming to pass. Checked all the north and south windows.
I held the level on the floor truss that goes right over the windows and it wobbles. I would say about an 1/8" to 1/4" drop there.
Really wish we had put the concrete over the window boxes, but hindsight is 20/20.

Since they are already here I am going to have them re-inforce the window frame's before it drops anymore. Hubby keeps saying he will do it but he is so busy he has no time to do it. I'm paying for it so he can be quiet!

The doors that they have fixed open much better. Surprisingly they were able to save the interior trim that I spent so much time on staining and polyurathaning. Just need to fill in the nail holes with some colored wood putty.


----------



## BigJim

Looking good, y'all have come a long way. Just a word on the Pella installers check behind them pretty good. If they are like the ones here they aren't too conscientious. When I was in business several times I got calls to go in behind them and correct their goof ups. 

The aluminum pans under your exterior doors is the way to go, you won't be sorry of that.


----------



## Gary in WA

While the crew is there... check the header size for the 8' opening=== 2-2x8's (as pictured?) or 2-2x10's? If those are 2x8's...

IF 2-2x8's (and there is room above because they added another plate above the built-beam; instead of below to strengthen it) they could use 2x10 by removing the lower top plate/top filler and adding filler there. 

*If the plans call it out, what do they show?*

My concern is maybe they didn't pour the concrete to the tops of the panels and your ceiling height is 1/2" too low--- other-wise a 2x10 header would fit (without the added third plate). The difference between the two beams is 1719# if 1/2 the span in the large room is 11.5' added to the 3.5' in the small room, OR 215# per lin.ft. shy. Simply check the plans for the header depth= *2x8 or 2x10*?

Gary


----------



## logluvr

So much work so little time to cruise through the site!
Gary the plans called for a 2x10.

On another note hubby was finally able to get the sheet rock lift that our friend offered to let us use. He has started to hang the sheet rock in in the living room. He has gotten a 1/3 of it done. He is double screwing it. Has a little guide stick he made. Has marks on it every 12 inches and he marks on the sheet rock where he needs to put the screws. Making sure he lines it up with the trusses too.
He taped the seams on the vapot barrier too.
I will have to download the pics I took. Been so blasted busy not too sure where I am at on some days!
Did take some time and went to a flooring store and we finally agreed to get a hard wood flooring. Picked a hickory.


----------



## Gary in WA

Never-ending work on a new house, you are doing a great job.

Did the workers replace the doubled 2x8's over that doorway? Looking at Post #207- pictures, it appears some sag below the header in the center of the span. Did they put a level or straightedge on it to check. I wouldn't harp on this if not important. Drywall fastener pops, hairline structural cracks, etc. will show in about a year or less unless fixed now... call them back to fix it.

Gary


----------



## logluvr

They replaced it all around the doors.
Like I said before we screwed up and there should have been concrete above the windows.
I did show them with their own level.

Hubby got a row done in our bedroom. Hope he gets more done while I am gone for several days.


----------



## logluvr

Took some pics.
Photobucket changed so here goes a try to post them





































Vanity I got for $250


----------



## Gary in WA

"Gary the plans called for a 2x10."------------------- isn't the installed header a double *2x8?* Over that wide opening in the basement. That would be a problem for the load/span.....

Gary
P.S. Nice pictures!


----------



## logluvr

It is a 2x8. The window is framed with treated 2x8 also.
Builders put a 2x10 inside the window frames.


Trying to explain to hubby that if the mud knife makes a clip noise as you pass it over the screws in the sheet rock the screws need to be put in a bit deeper. He said just put more mud on them.:bangin:


----------



## logluvr

Hubby has got just over half the ceiling done. When he stopped for a break I stole the ladder and grabbed the mud and scraper and tried my hand at mudding the screws.
Thanks to this site and some friends it wasn't too hard. Only took me an hour.


----------



## Thadius856

logluvr said:


> Hubby has got just over half the ceiling done. When he stopped for a break I stole the ladder and grabbed the mud and scraper and tried my hand at mudding the screws.
> Thanks to this site and some friends it wasn't too hard. Only took me an hour.


Done with the first pass. Dont think you get off that easy.


----------



## logluvr

Oh I KNOW I'm not off that easy!:yes:
That was just the first pass. Then the sanding, then the next mudding, then the next sanding and then the last mudding and sanding.

Hubby said he is going to do the taping.


----------



## Thadius856

logluvr said:


> Oh I KNOW I'm not off that easy!:yes:
> That was just the first pass. Then the sanding, then the next mudding, then the next sanding and then the last mudding and sanding.
> 
> Hubby said he is going to do the taping.


Tape is usually set on the first pass.

You didn't tape it?


----------



## logluvr

The sheet rock is the 4x8 sheets. I was just mudding the screws that were not on the seams where the sheets meet.


----------



## logluvr

The guy that put in our furnance came out today to get us a bid on running all the duct work. Said he is booked solid for the next 2 weeks.
We are talking about having the AC coil put on the furnance while he is there. I asked him about a humidifier since we are talking about hardwood flooring on the main level.
The flooring guy said we should put one in since we are in such an arid area.
Hubby has gotten about 3/4 of the ceiling sheet rock up.


----------



## danny325is

Awesome job, Thanks for posting.


----------



## logluvr

Upstairs ceiling is up!
Notice I said up not done.:wink:





































This was a life saver


----------



## logluvr

Got some bids to mud and tape the ceiling. One bid was $800 another was $1500. Going to get another bid.

Hubby is going in in a couple days to get some 1/2" sheet rock for the walls. I priced it out and it is going for $7.80 the guy I talked to said it is going to go up 30% after the first. I figured we need 195 sheets. That is with 5 sheets extra. Might need around 14 more if hubby decides to sheet rock his rec room instead of doing something else to the walls.

Rather nice to go up to the house and get a fire going in the stove and it felt great especially at -11.


----------



## oh'mike

The house is looking great----that $800 bid sounds very low---how many sheets total to do?

Will the taper supply corner bead,tape and mud?


----------



## handyman_20772

Looks good, keep up the good work. I always loved the way log cabins looked...this type of house maybe my retirement home.


----------



## logluvr

Mike we supply the material and he comes out and does it, is the $800 bid.

Thanks handyman. Been a lot of work and learning from our mistakes, but I sure loved it this morning. Went up there to start the fire in the stove and the house was still warm. Just sat in the rocking chair and relaxed. Just looked out the windows at the snow and realized it was -11 below outside but I was toasty warm.


----------



## oh'mike

That is cheap--have you seen the mans work? I don't know the size of the job---but typically 4 to 5 days are required
for ceilings and walls---your labor rate may be low there,but it still seems cheap.


----------



## cocobolo

oh'mike said:


> That is cheap--have you seen the mans work? I don't know the size of the job---but typically 4 to 5 days are required
> for ceilings and walls---your labor rate may be low there,but it still seems cheap.


Mike...she said earlier this was for ceilings only. I think.


----------



## logluvr

It is ceiling only Mike.
This is the guy that loaned us the sheet rock lift. He did my son's room after the fire. He did a good job on a room without a single square corner in it. Oh well homestead shacks what do you do.

ETA It is 17 miles one way to our place so that includes mileage.


----------



## oh'mike

Oh. thanks for making that clear---you mentioned needing 195 more sheets --
so I incorrectly assumed the entire taping job was only $800

Carry on! Mike


----------



## logluvr

I was mudding the screws in the center of the sheets and just felt that we were going to hurt ourselves trying to do the ceiling ourselves. Both guys said we should get the walls done before they do the ceiling.


----------



## Thadius856

logluvr said:


> I was mudding the screws in the center of the sheets and just felt that we were going to hurt ourselves trying to do the ceiling ourselves. Both guys said we should get the walls done before they do the ceiling.


That's interesting.

Typically, the ceiling is 'rocked first. It's harder to hit the top plate without additional nailing if you do the walls first. That, and if you slip while putting in the ceiling sheets, you don't want to gouge the wall sheets.

Probably not critical. Just curious that they want the walls done first.


----------



## oh'mike

The wall/ceiling corner is the part you want an experienced hand to install---
-so you are getting good advice--
--get all the rock hung before you start the taping.


----------



## logluvr

The guy who did my son's room hung the ceiling first then he did the wall.
He does it for a living so I ask him a lot of questions. Told me the type of mud to get and why which none of the books hubby has explained. Glad I talked to him because the mud I got for the mudding is not what he said to use for the taping.

Heard from the guy who is going to do the heating ducts and he is coming out today to put it all in!

Hubby is going to get 50 sheets of sheet rock tomorrow.


----------



## fixrite

I was always under the impression ceiling first and walls last, not just for hitting joists easier, but because the wall drywall helps hold the ceiling drywall, as well as getting a more accurate line where they meet, ( not being wavy and looking like.......) well that was my 2 cents worth.


----------



## logluvr

Got the 50 sheets of sheet rock! Hubby started hanging it tonight. He got the Ultra Light 1/2". Got 1 wall covered already! Timed him and it took him 15 minutes to hang 1 sheet.
I'm off on Tuesday so plan to help him get as much of that up as possible.

The guy who is running our duct work got delayed due to several emergency furnance calls. He made it out finally and got around half of it run. He is due back on Wednesday but might be here tomorrow if he is not super busy.


----------



## logluvr

Duct work is done! The humidifier is awesome up there. That furnance really gets the house warm quickly. Yeah I am ready to move in!:laughing:

Hubby got quite a bit done on the sheet rock.


----------



## BabsHoney

Wow!

I just came across this thread and I love it!

Not only is the house very nice looking but your attitude and work ethic is admirable. Great job and thanks so much for sharing. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## logluvr

Thanks BabsHoney! Hubby got the rest of that wall done and is now at the closet and pantry.
I'm laid up with a nasty cold, but plan to go up today and mud the screws in the sheet rock.


----------



## logluvr

Hubby almost has the kitchen fir out completely done. I ordered a pot filler faucet for the kitchen.
Called our local lumber yard where we got the sheet rock to price it out. Was informed they were sold out! Of ALL 1/2" sheet rock. None zip zilch!
Told to call back next week or right before we need it. Asked if I could get my name on at least 25 sheets when the next shipment comes in. He didn't know when the next shipment was going to come in at all. Said to call and he would do the best he can for me.


----------



## logluvr

Been busy.
Hubby got the upstairs except for the bathrooms sheet rocked!

Office


----------



## logluvr

Son saw a couple mice in the house and we transplanted one of our cats up there.

Mudroom


















Closet


----------



## logluvr

Picked up a small piece of marble for the top of the kids vaniety. Got to taping the upstairs last night. Got almost the entire kitchen and living room done.

Picked up another blasted cold so I just stayed warm and inside.
Blasted mold in the bedroom window has my system weak. I keep spraying the mold with bleach and scrubbing it but it comes back.


----------



## shumakerscott

Sorry about your cold. I was wondering about how you fit the sheet rock up to the log walls? The fit looks really good. Did you use a scribe? I would like to see a couple pic's of this procedure. dorf dude...


----------



## TrailerParadise

Bleach doesnt kill some types of mold. Try white vinegar, then wash it with plain water. It worked for me! Mine was inside a wall though, so i finished it by putting Kilz2 primer on it because it protects against mold.


----------



## logluvr

Thanks TP will try that. A new window will cost around $300, that would buy the guest shower.

Scott what the builders did is when they put up the 2x4 framing they cut 1/2" wide notches from the top of the log walls to the bottom. We just slid the sheet rock into the notches and screwed it to the framing.

This pic is the notched one.









DH scribed this one for the kitchen. I hadn't decided on the kitchen floor plan when they did it.


----------



## logluvr

Well to catch everybody up on what has gotten done.
I got the walls taped and the first coat of mud on them. Started sanding them. I run my hand over it to see if I can feel anything like a ridge or a bump.
Hubby has started hanging sheet rock in the basement. Got the rec room and my storage room for all my canning supplies done. Yes we hung a vapor barrier on the walls that are next to the concrete walls.
I got some ceramic tile to go around the wall area around the deep sink.
Got the Nu Heat floor mats for the kids bathroom and our bathroom.
Picked up 40 more sheets so that leaves us just needing to get 75 more and that should finish out the walls except for the bathrooms.


----------



## logluvr

OMG!
Hubby called me today at work to let me know that every single sheet of sheet rock had torn paper on it.
I am floored.
Called the place I got it from and they are going to have a manager call me on Monday.

Picked up 5#'s of sheet rock nails to finish the corner beads.
Trying to keep my good cheer up but it is hard after that call.


----------



## logluvr

Got the new sheet rock. Store delivered it too. Hubby is hanging it now that we are snowed in again. I've been running tape on the upstairs ceiling.
Been trying to get pictures to upload but no luck.


----------



## logluvr

Ok this was totally crazy! I had to upload the pictures to my facebook page then upload them to photobucket then move them to the file.
At least I finally figured it out so I can show you guys how much more is done.



Deep sink tile


----------



## logluvr

Damaged sheetrock


----------



## Nailbags

How come you put the sheetrock on the walls first?


----------



## logluvr

We have junction boxes in the ceiling so we need to access them. So hubby has designed a removable ceiling set up. He found a metal panel that he is cutting into squares and is making wood supports to hold it up. The dry run he did looked totally awesome.
I still have to put the Roxel in the pony wall too.


----------



## WannaDoAReno

This is so cool! Your house looks gorgeous already!


----------



## logluvr

Hubby got the TV room/ guest room done and has started on the hallway.
We picked up 42 more sheets of sheet rock today.
Priced out cedar shingles for the gable ends. Talked to the guy about using linseed oil on them to protect them. He suggested mixing in a little paint thinner.
Asked the clerk about fiberglass faced sheet rock. He had not heard about it but when I mentioned the manufacturer he said he could look it up and get it for me. Need to get the backerboard for the bathroom floors upstairs.

Getting closer every week.


----------



## logluvr

Ok I admit I am really sick of taping and mudding at this point!
Got the storage area under the stairs done. Got over half the rec room done, have to move a bunch of stuff to finish it,
Got over half the craft room done before I said enough for the day.


----------



## TrailerParadise

i know how you feel. my house isnt even an eighth of the size of yours, and im tired of mudding and taping. And i still have the living room and hallway to go! Your house is turning out beautifully though, keep up the good work!


----------



## bova80

I can't tell but from the pictures it looks like your switches and outlets were put in before the sheetrock and kind of looks like the tabs that sit on the outside of the rock are behind it.


----------



## TrailerParadise

They look fine to me, the same as my own and we havent had any issues with them. Then again i didnt use 1/2" sheetrock either. Hope you dont have to change all of them, thats a pain!


----------



## logluvr

Hubby did put them in first bova80. He extended out the boxes 1/2" for the sheet rock.

Thanks TrailerParadise! Just wishing it was done. I do not do electricity! Just got shocked this weekend by a shorted out hot wire. Not a pleasant experience.


----------



## logluvr

Ok I am so sick of the mudding and taping I got a bid from a friend and he is going to come out and do it when all the rest of the sheet rock is hung.

ETA Just wondering about ready to assemble kitchen cabinets. Anybody use them?


----------



## TrailerParadise

if u know how to use a table saw, you can build your own cabinets just as easily and a heck of a lot cheaper. i built my own, you can see them on the thread in my signature. if you are interested let me know and ill pm you the plans


----------



## logluvr

Hubby got almost the entire basement hallway done. He wants to build our kitchen cabinets.


----------



## logluvr

Got the hallway done so that leaves both bedrooms and a closet. Then there is the bathrooms to get the sheet rock for and get them done and we will be over that hump!!!!!!


----------



## logluvr

Ok woke up to a nightmare this morning. Hubby went into the basement of this old house we are in and discovered that the entire north wall of the foundation is crumbling. The west side of the door is falling in and he is going to have to frame it up just to keep the bathroom from crashing into the basement.
I thought that was bad enough until he really started cussing. The house shifted and the drain pipe from the tub got popped loose and the tub was draining into the basement.
Going to get my friend to come out and just get the sheet rock put up and get it mudded and taped.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Sounds more like the structure should be addressed before putting sheetrock in the works.


----------



## logluvr

Windows this is the 100+ year old house we are currently living in not the new log house. Nothing wrong with the new house just this old one.
Sorry for the mix up.


----------



## Amateuralex

logluvr said:


> Windows this is the 100+ year old house we are currently living in not the new log house. Nothing wrong with the new house just this old one.
> Sorry for the mix up.


Ouch tho! You're going to have to fix it before you can sell it? Sounds expensive!!


----------



## logluvr

Amateuralex this is a farm house in the middle of our farm. No plans to sell it at all. Nobody would buy it to even move it. Not worth it.
Before we started the new house we priced out what it would cost us to re-do this old house. It would have cost us $138k and that was before we discovered the roof trusses were dry rotted.

Hubby looked at me and said he hopes to have us in the new house by the end of next fall. Talked to my friend today and he is going to do up a bid to hang the last of the sheet rock and mud and tape the house. Need to get the rest of the sheet rock for the bathroom's.


----------



## logluvr

Hubby started hanging more sheet rock. Got son's room done. He hopes to get daughters room done in a couple days. If he gets those done plus son's closet only things left is the bathrooms.

Called the lumber yard I shop at and asked them about the "purple" board was informed they have "blue" board instead.
I did a search here about mold and water resistant board and read a lot about purple board.


----------



## md2lgyk

Trust me, your dream house will be worth all the effort. Ever since owning a log home in the 1980s, my wife and I wanted another, and wanted to build it ourselves. Starting in late 2008, we began the project. She designed the house with some software I bought, and the log home company prepared the blueprints. We subbed out the foundation, HVAC, and metal roof, but did virtually everything else by ourselves (with some help from a couple of our kids). We lived in our RV on the site while doing the construction.

We've been in the house about two years now. There's still a bit of trim work and tiling left to do, so I putter at that a couple of days a week. Is the house perfect? No, but we have the satisfaction that we did it ourselves, and it's paid for.


----------



## logluvr

Thanks md! :thumbup:

Had a lot of trouble finding a log home builder and such and almost gave up our dream when I found the right builder.
We can hardly wait to get in the house.
Hubby has almost the entire closet in son's room done.


----------



## logluvr

Son's room and closet are done and hubby had 2 sheets left to hang to finish out daughters room!


----------



## md2lgyk

That's some of the kids' help I mentioned. One of our sons does drywall.


----------



## logluvr

A bit stressed right now. Trying to decide what to do next. Planning on getting the sheet rock and hardi board for the bathrooms. Just wondering if I should look at getting the tubs, showers and plumbing fixtures too. Plan to tile above the shower areas and around my tub. Already figured out how many sheets of each I will need.
My friend should be coming out next week to mud and tape the house. He's painting another house right now. Going to ask him to texture it too. He does that I know I will start painting!!!!


----------



## Ralph Coolong

logluvr said:


> We put in a Lennox forced air furnance. Going to add AC to it too.
> Looking at also putting a pellet stove in the basement and a wood burning fireplace upstairs.
> We got an old Home Comfort wood/coal stove that my husband's Grandmother bought out of the back of a peddlers wagon back in the 30's, going to put it in the kitchen area.
> 
> The plans also call for a 3/4 wrap around porch, but we might do a full wrap around porch.


You people need a canoe light. Nice place you have.


----------



## logluvr

My friend should be out either this afternoon or tomorrow morning.
I am laid up from work with pulled back muscles.

My folks came up and saw the new house. My mother took great delight in telling me to just buy the cheap bathroom fixtures and cheap cabinets because when I get older we would have the money to replace it all with better quality products. :bangin:

Got 8 different paint samples. So once the walls are done going to be trying them out, after primer goes on the walls.


----------



## 123pugsy

Mothers know best! :laughing: LOL.


----------



## TrailerParadise

ive had people tell me to buy cheap and upgrade later. Some things i listened, like cabinet hardware.
Some things i flat out refused to listen, like my massaging showerhead and kitchen cabinets. 
Dont give in, you will love your home all the more for having the high dollar options now, instead of several years from now.


----------



## logluvr

I know Trailer. I want to put a deep tub that is surrounded by tile in the basement bathroom. A clawfoot tub in our master bath.
Only problem I am having now is I cannot find bathroom faucets I like. I found a kitchen faucet I fell in love with but it costs $1178!


----------



## logluvr

My friend got her just after 9am and got over half the ceiling done! He's got to take his daughter to the doctor tomorrow so he won't be here but plans to pick up any supplies he needs.
He was pretty happy with what I had on hand.

We found a wasp nest in the entrance way of the second floor door. Waiting til it gets dark before I spray it and knock it down.


----------



## Ralph Coolong

Buy the best you can afford and it will payoff down the road.. Years ago cheap was still good quality to buy. Now cheap is junk cheap. Won't last very long . Nice place you have.


----------



## logluvr

Friend ran into trouble with a rental property he maintains so was delayed but he got the entire ceiling mudded and taped. Coming back tomorrow to sand and do second coat. He got all the "clickers" in that hubby didn't. Once ceiling is done he is going to finish the walls I started. Told me today that I did a pretty good job on them, but I told him I was done.
Getting some bids on kitchen cabinets. Got some tile samples.
Was checking out bathroom fixtures for the bathrooms. Hubby almost had a heart attack on the price of them. Was looking at Kohler, Moen and Delta.


----------



## logluvr

Ok got a bid on kitchen cabinets. First bid was $16K second was $15K and the last bid was $14K.
Hubby is still talking about building them for cheaper. *sigh*
He bought a bunch of wood working tools from a friend of his years ago. The friend's Dad was a cabinet maker. My only concern is some of the stuff hubby has made is not level.

Went out and picked out tile at a different place and got a better bid from them on the same hardwood flooring I want.
Picked up a bathroom faucet this weekend for the kid's tub and shower.

Friend got the ceiling seams mudded and taped. Got 2 coats done. Talked to him about texturing it all.

Ok I got a question for everyone. I am looking at getting a deep soaking tub for the kids bathroom and tiling around the tub. Now my folks had the same thing done. Now this is my question.
Where the tile meets the tub is it better to grout it or silicone it? My folks had theirs grouted. It was sealed, but I was told to wipe it dry after each shower. So it made me wonder.


----------



## hyunelan2

From everything I've read/been-told, you always caulk between the wall and tub. Many lines of grout come with available matching sanded caulk so that it will look the same, but function differently. Grout will almost always crack in the seam between horizontal and vertical.


----------



## BabsHoney

My understanding has always been that a change in plane requires caulk.


----------



## logluvr

Ok friend got the ceiling upstairs mudded and sanded twice. Got the second coat done on what I got done and has moved to the basement and has gotten several rooms done.

Hubby and I argued again this morning about the basement ceiling. He designed it to be removable. I have no problem with it. He wants to put it up before the plumbing fixtures are done in the upstairs bathrooms and before we even paint the basement walls. Convinced him to wait til after we paint the basement walls. Driving me crazy!


----------



## oldhouseguy

BabsHoney said:


> My understanding has always been that a change in plane requires caulk.


Yes, that's correct.

If you use grout, it is a question of when and not if it will crack.


----------



## logluvr

Wondering how Hubby is going to react to my buying my anniversary gift this year. Bought it 5 days early.
I bought the tile for the basement bathroom and master bath room!:thumbup:


----------



## logluvr

Been busy here. Friend came out and did part of the laundry area with a texture. Honestly I hated it! Yes I told him.
I went on line and found a couple pictures of what I wanted. He did another area with the picture I wanted and I love it!
So far he has gotten the office, living room and half of our bedroom walls done. He is going to do the ceiling in the same texture.
He tried a spray on drop trowel texture first. He is now doing a straight trowel texture. I took some pictures but they just do not do the texture justice. So Will have to wait til I get some paint on it to show it to it's best advantage.


----------



## logluvr

Had a storm hit last night. 50 mph wind gusts with a driving rain. Pretty nasty.
Checked the house. The basement door leaked again.
Went upstairs and the west side door also leaked. Hubby is going to town and is going to try to pick up those weather seals that go along the bottom of the doors.

Need to go up on the bucket truck again and find the 3 little leaks that were along the walls. Much much smaller leaks then before! Still need to find them and get them sealed.


----------



## logluvr

Friend got the upstairs ceiling textured and all the walls! Has gone down in the basement and is doing the kid's bedrooms and going to do the hallway. Hubby decided he wanted the rec room smooth walls.

Picked up the tile for the 2 bathrooms, all 41 boxes! Waiting on an accent tile that was on back order. Need to get some tile for around the sink and toilet in the guest bathroom.

The clerk at the store told me we needed to put thin set down on the subfloor and then lay our backer board on top of it. When we did our current bathroom we just screwed the backer board down then put the thin set down and then put the deitrex over it and tiled.
Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Ralph Coolong

logluvr said:


> Friend got the upstairs ceiling textured and all the walls! Has gone down in the basement and is doing the kid's bedrooms and going to do the hallway. Hubby decided he wanted the rec room smooth walls.
> 
> Picked up the tile for the 2 bathrooms, all 41 boxes! Waiting on an accent tile that was on back order. Need to get some tile for around the sink and toilet in the guest bathroom.
> 
> The clerk at the store told me we needed to put thin set down on the subfloor and then lay our backer board on top of it. When we did our current bathroom we just screwed the backer board down then put the thin set down and then put the deitrex over it and tiled.
> Thoughts or suggestions?


Is the sub floor cement? I used flexbond over 1" plywood and tiled the thing.. How much water will ever hit the main floor anyway. Flexbond crack prevention mortar kinda expensive but worth it I guess. I will let you all know when and if my floor fails in the future.


----------



## logluvr

The kids bathroom floor is cement our bathroom upstairs is 3/4 inch plywood.


----------



## Ralph Coolong

My 1" thick plywood was screwed ever 6" and the stuff was brand new. finish grade ply. If your going to go over the plywood just make sure you have no flex in the floor. You should be ok to go over cement. Flex bond. crack proof.


----------



## logluvr

I bought 2 gallons of primer yesterday; Kilz; and primered daughters room last night. Got over 3/4 of it done with 1 gallon. Need at least 2 gallons to do son's room.


----------



## logluvr

Got some better pictures of the wall texture.







Paint sample


----------



## logluvr

This was a surprise! Hubby looked at me and asked me how far we would get with an increase in our budget? Our budget before was between $5k and $8k a year. He asked how far we could get on $20k!
Told him we would be so close we would trip on the finish line!
So I sat down and priced out the shower for him, my tub, bath tub for kid's, his shower door and my clawfoot faucet. Came out to about $5k. A vanity for us would cost around $1500.00
I will buy the shower and door for the guest bath. The purple board and hardi board for the bathrooms. I will buy all the interior doors. Plus the primer and paint.

So that leaves us around $14k.
Now to decide! Put in the carpet in the bedrooms? Laminate in the basement? Hardwood up stairs?


----------



## 123pugsy

Cool. :thumbsup:

Nice surprises don't come often.

Enjoy.


----------



## logluvr

Was hoping to get more stuff done last Sunday but was laid up with the first cold of the year.

Off work this Sunday. Plan is to go around the north and east wall outside and re-seal everything. Still a couple small leaks on the west wall. Think I found them. South wall is no longer leaking.:thumbup:

The following week I work a Sunday so I will have the following Tuesday and Wednesday off. I plan to cut plastic to go over the doors and windows and re-stain the house. I already used a log wash on it so it is ready for stain!

Picking my battles on what needs to be done!

So much to do so little time! On both house and other things!!!!


----------



## logluvr

Went over the west wall and re-did the one window that had the leaks under it. Think I found the other leak from a check in the log.
Got the north wall done. The east wall was not fun with the wasps circling me trying to get into any hole on the house. Luckily did not get bit or stung.
Got the seal's hubby bought on the doors.

Taking a break right now.

Good thing I got that all done it has just started spitting rain.


----------



## logluvr

Friend got the mudding finished today!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I have been working on priming the walls. Daughters room is done, have half the hallway done and half of son's room done. I just sort of picked a wall and just followed it around. I know I'm weird!:laughing:


----------



## logluvr

Got tomorrow and Wednesday off! Staining the exterior of the house.
As for the priming I have gotten the bedrooms done. Hallway is done. Got a bit of the stair way done. The storage area under the stairs is done and got 3/4 of the rec area done! Have a gallon of primer left.

Have a quick question. Hubby wanted the rec room walls smooth, well after going over them with the primer I can still see the areas where the seams were mudded, should I do a second coat of primer?

Have to fix the house wrap on the south gable. Had some nasty wind here yesterday and it tore some of it. Either going to just replace it or see if it can be re-stapled and taped.


----------



## logluvr

Got the east wall stained. Started on the north wall and the paint sprayer went kaput on me. It was going ok then it just suddenly stopped spraying. Got out the manual and started going through it and at first it was like the tip was plugged. Took it apart and tried again. Nothing. Took the tip off again and turned on the sprayer and just pulled the trigger and stain came out. So put the tip back on and nothing again.
Just stinks! I was really hoping to get the house stained today and tomorrow. Hubby is out planting winter wheat so he cannot look at this til he gets home tonight. Hope he can figure it out and get it going again.

took 1 five gallon bucket of stain to do the east side. I have 1 bucket left so I ordered 2 more today. Really different then when hubby did it. I did as the maker said. Spray, back brush and then spray again. Put at least 2 coats on it.


----------



## logluvr

Torn house wrap


Staining


----------



## logluvr

Got the room where my canning supplies are going painted and started putting up the tile for around the deep sink. Discovered the one thin set I got was better for putting up tile on the wall and the other stuff I got was too slick to put them on the wall the tiles kept sliding down. Got it to stop after some serious cussing.
Just need to put primer on the walls in one more room and the basement walls are primed and ready for paint!





Tried to replace the house wrap that was tore by a wind storm but my fear of heights defeated me. Hubby said he was going to fix it.
Restained the north and south side of the house then it got too cold up here to do the west side.
On a good note did get the wall leaks to stop and discovered why the west door upstairs is leaking. Need a new door sweep to block the rain.

Sold our calves so got some money coming in and I plan to buy the hardi board and purple board for the bathrooms and hopefully get some more things done and get the painting and tiling rolling this winter.


----------



## 123pugsy

Try nailing a board at the bottom to rest the first coarse of tiles on. No need to worry about sliding as the board will hold them up.


----------



## oh'mike

Great progress---I haven't looked in for a while-----Mike----


----------



## logluvr

Thanks Pugsy.

Got another container of thin set today. The stuff that would not let the tile slide.

Son keeps asking if he can move into the house. The bathroom is not done yet. Crazy kid!


----------



## logluvr

Bought 35 sheets of purple board yesterday along with 12 gallons of primer.
Need some more glass tile to go down the one side of the tile.

Son picked a color for his room and is going to buy the paint for it.


----------



## logluvr

Been a rather crazy week! My computer crashed last Monday so I did not get to share with all of you what happened on Tuesday.
I was in the bucket truck taping off the windows and doors on the house to hit it with the second coat of stain. Well I got to the last window on the south side. I saw there was a couple areas between the logs that needed to be sealed again. I got the stuff to do it and went up and sealed it all up. No problem. As I was just starting to tape the last window the brakes failed on the bucket truck. It started rolling down hill towards the coulee. I went to grab the controls to see if I could drop it far enough for me to jump safely, but before I could touch them the bucket slammed into one of the logs. So I missed rushing my hand.
The hit caused the wheels to turn and I was no longer headed for the coulee but now the propane tank in the yard. Luckily the truck stopped before hitting the tank.
I got down and have refused to go up.
Hubby is going to finish staining the house.

After all of this I went inside and got half the upstairs ceiling primed. I'm off work tomorrow so going to see if I can get the rest of the ceiling done and see how many walls I can get done and find out how much primer I need to get to finish the walls up stairs.


----------



## gma2rjc

I'm glad you're alright logluvr! I can see why you wouldn't want to go back up there. 

Barb


----------



## logluvr

Had some trouble looking out the west windows, so I just stayed away from them.
Got the utility room, 2 closets and half the pantry completely done. Got the ceiling in the guest bathroom done.
I was just plain lazy on Tuesday and did not work on the house. Have this Sunday off and plan to get the ceiling done. Hubby started putting the Roxuel up in the pony wall. Boy could feel a big difference in the basement.


----------



## logluvr

Trying to decide something.
Use Hardi board to put the tile for the wall in the bathrooms or use the purple board?
The person at the tile store said we can use the purple board but the friend who did my drywall said to use the Hardi board for better stability.
Suggestions?


----------



## 123pugsy

Hardi board for tiled areas and purple for the balance.


----------



## logluvr

Other then above the logs and the inside corners I got the entire house primed for paint!!!!
Have tomorrow off so going to see what I can get done. Have a gallon and a half of primer left.
A friend told me to paint my ceiling an off white instead of a bright white because living the country our ceilings get pretty dusty.

Hubby told me today we are going to run out of Roxuel that he is putting in the pony wall. That is R30 so might have to get a couple of bundles of R15 and double them up. After what happened at HD last time I am not going there for anything.


----------



## logluvr

Well messed up both my knees. So son has been given the job of finishing the primer. Too hard to climb a ladder.
Hubby picked up the guest shower and doors!!!!!!! Picked up 4 more gallons of paint for the ceiling. Also the last of the tile!!!

I'm a little loopy today after spending all day in the dentist chair yesterday, but doing the best I can to get things going.

No idea how this happened but we have 4 rooms getting painted different blue.


----------



## 123pugsy

logluvr said:


> Well messed up both my knees. So son has been given the job of finishing the primer. Too hard to climb a ladder.
> Hubby picked up the guest shower and doors!!!!!!! Picked up 4 more gallons of paint for the ceiling. Also the last of the tile!!!
> 
> I'm a little loopy today after spending all day in the dentist chair yesterday, but doing the best I can to get things going.
> 
> No idea how this happened but we have 4 rooms getting painted different blue.


I usually don't usually go to the dentist to fix my knees. No wonder you're loopy. 

No progress pics?


----------



## logluvr

Sorry no pics yet. Will see what I can do today. Wore braces on both knees for 2 weeks. They are feeling better.

Hubby got the pot filler put in the kitchen. Got the last of the glass tile so I can hopefully get that finished then grouted. Going to be gone for 3 days for EMS training this weekend.


----------



## logluvr

Got some pictures!
This area is almost ready for grout.


Basement paint samples


Son's room


Pot filler


Guest shower


Access panel to be able to get to the water lines and drain pipes behind the walls.


----------



## logluvr

Here are some more pictures.
Got the master bedroom painted today along with the bathroom ceiling and the closet in our bathroom. Got the pantry ceiling and small closet ceiling done too.
Son was suppose to pick up some white paint for me for the closets but he didn't.





Master bath shower


Guest bathroom




Office color samples


----------



## logluvr

Getting so much done!

Bedroom



Stairway and part of upstairs painted until I ran out of paint.



Office paint is picked. Need to get an accent paint sample.


Tile for the guest bath


Hubby is working on getting the shower in the master bath right now. I got the ceiling all painted. Going to get more paint this week.


----------



## logluvr

Got the living room finished painting. Going to go into town tomorrow and get some more paint and some hardi board for the bathroom floors.
Hubby got our bathroom sheeted. He put the kids tub down to see where it will set.
Now I was concerned because it will be setting right on the concrete so we are going to put down some great stuff where the bottom will sit so it creates a barrier between the tub and concrete.
Getting closer to being done!


----------



## logluvr

Living room and dining room painting done!


----------



## logluvr

Office painting is done!


----------



## logluvr

Craft room is getting done



Bathrooms


----------



## 123pugsy

Thanks for the update.

Things are coming along nicely.
Looks like you will have a beautiful home when it's done.


----------



## logluvr

Talked to my friend yesterday and he is going to come out after Christmas and mud and tape the bathrooms. Talked to him about tiling the bathroom walls. The floors we can do, but the walls scare me!
The bathroom with just the tub and toilet hubby built a a linen closet to the left of it so there is a wall there. Also put some Great Stuff under the tub before setting it in place to do a thermal barrier between it and the concrete floor.


----------



## logluvr

Well this was some bad luck for us today!
Something popped in my right knee and I am on crutches and wearing a brace. So there goes my plans to try to finish painting the house tomorrow.
Hubby was coming back from town and lost the replacement window for the one son shot a rock through while mowing the yard this fall.

Hopefully things get better. I always tell hubby when things go wrong they will be better later.


----------



## 123pugsy

Sounds like we have the same kind of luck. Always one step forward and two steps back.

Wishing you a speedy recovery.

BTW, I am curious though, how someone "loses" a whole window. :huh:


----------



## mondaywest

*our dream house*

Well done :thumbsup:! Good luck for your Dream house. 
You have posted all images of your house. Looks nice.


----------



## logluvr

The windows are Pellas so we only had to get the half sash that had the broken glass. Hubby had 50 sheets of sheet rock on the bed of his truck and no room up front for the window so he put it in the back and since he did not know the window was in he did not take any tie down straps.
He is guessing that when an 18 wheeler passed him the wind from it blew the window out. Also was pretty windy up here yesterday so that could have done it too.


----------



## 123pugsy

logluvr said:


> The windows are Pellas so we only had to get the half sash that had the broken glass. Hubby had 50 sheets of sheet rock on the bed of his truck and no room up front for the window so he put it in the back and since he did not know the window was in he did not take any tie down straps.
> He is guessing that when an 18 wheeler passed him the wind from it blew the window out. Also was pretty windy up here yesterday so that could have done it too.



Yep.

That's bad luck alright.


----------



## logluvr

Rec Room and hallway







Laundry room


----------



## logluvr

Basement bathroom







No it is not painted yet. That is the blue board.
I want to start tiling the floors so bad! But cannot kneel down right now.

Now is there anything we want to do over the hardi board before tiling?
I am thinking water proof, water proof, water proof!


----------



## Anti-wingnut

What kind of ceiling will cover the trusses? Have you researched that? It takes a little effort to get the correct fire rating on any ceiling assembly other than 2X 5/8" GWB


----------



## logluvr

Since we have about 2-3 electrical junction boxes in the ceiling we are going to cut the sheet rock in 2x2 squares and make them removable to access the workings between the floors. Hubby had first thought to do a fiberglass type of panel but he changed his mind and is going to use fire rated sheet rock. Going to make a wood trim to hide the seams.

We cannot put a ceiling up there in which we cannot access these junction boxes.

Checked our duct work last night and there are a couple of duct seams that need to be taped to stop the air leaks.


----------



## Anti-wingnut

Depending on your local interpretations and the type of fire ratings needed, you may be require to tape all GWB joints, which would make you access panel impossible. At that point you may need fire rated access panel for $$$$$$$.

Alternately, your entire structure may be a non rated Type V or IV, and no sheet rock is needed per code.


----------



## logluvr

Well good news concerning my knee. Nothing was broken, torn or ripped. I do have arthritis, but that is no surprise.
They believe my ACL was out of place and snapped back into place and that was the pop. Started physical therapty.

Hubby has been working on the basement ceiling and has told me no more posting pictures of it til he is done. All I can say is it looks awesome!

Friend came out and mudded and taped the bathrooms.

Been off work sine the 27th. Hope to get back soon.


----------



## logluvr

Well hubby is not putting up anymore ceiling for the time being. On Monday night he ran the end of his left thumb straight on into the blade on his table saw. Darn lucky he did not split his whole thumb!
Took 7 stitches to close it. Did not want to see the Doctor but I dragged him in anyway. X-ray showed he did fracture the bone at the end of his thumb.

Since I am still off work convinced him to let me start putting up light fixtures upstairs. Got one up tonight. Yes the "electrical chicken" aka ME messed with something electrical. Made sure the breaker was off along with the light switch. I was sweating bullets.

Bathroom mudding is almost done! last coat was put on today.

Asked hubby to get me a door for the kids bathroom for my birthday next month!


----------



## 123pugsy

Wow.

You guys are having some bad luck but I'm glad you're still pushing forward.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Ouch.

Glad he still has the thumb though.


----------



## logluvr

Yeah it has been some bad luck. but I always think it is going to get better!

I'm just glad my friend is getting the bathrooms done!


----------



## logluvr

Bathrooms are finished! Friend finished the sanding today! So they are now ready to be primed and painted.

Now since we plan to have the shower stall tiled I have seen videos where they put thin set on the hardi board then put an orange colored type of fiber material over the thin set then tiled over it.
Does anybody know what it is called?
I really want to have this shower stall as water proof as I can get it.


----------



## ica171

Either Kerdi or Ditra membrane.


----------



## logluvr

Got half the upstairs lights up! Only the island pendants are left to go up. then I am going to start on the other rooms and hopefully get them done tomorrow. 

Then going to decide polyurethane windows or start priming the bathrooms.


----------



## logluvr

Kitchen got semi flush lights




Chandeliar


Rest of the house got flush mounted lights


Wall mount


----------



## logluvr

Well hubby hung the chandiler up higher right after the 3rd time he walked into it! :laughing:
I know I shouldn't laugh but it was funny.

All the bathrooms are primed and I got the small guest bath painted and half the master painted before I ran out of paint. Hubby has to haul my truck into town tomorrow and is going to pick up 3 more gallons of paint so I can finish the bathrooms.


----------



## Startingover

You've done a beautiful job on everything. Love your lights. I'm impressed with how fast you're getting work done.


----------



## logluvr

Finished the bathrooms today! The pictures have a tint of yellow in them but the paint color shows up better in one picture.

Kids Bath




Master Bath


----------



## logluvr

Guest Bath


Shows the color the best


Guest Bath tile


Kids bath tile. The tile on the left will go in the shower and the other will be on the floor and the walls


Master Bath Tile


----------



## logluvr

The last of the light fixtures are in! the basement ceiling is done too.
Everything was going great til something in the furnance went out. Need to get the repairman out to fix it.
Friend was out and got things measured to start putting up the tile on the walls. But will have to wait til the furnance is fixed to do it so the house is warm enough so the this set cures.


----------



## logluvr

Bathroom door I got for my birthday


Kitchen island pendant lights


Kitchen cabinets


----------



## logluvr

Well things have been crazy around here. I won't go into too much detail, but it involves a nasty cold and the loss of 2 different chicken houses to an electrical fire.
Hubby now has my cold so he is laid up.

Been getting things done though.


----------



## logluvr

Stained the bathroom door


More cabinets


Master bath


----------



## gma2rjc

It's looking good! 

Sorry to hear about the chicken coops burning. 

Barb


----------



## logluvr

Thanks Barb.
On a good note saved all my birds except for 2.

Hubby has 3 more cabinets done!
Trying to decide on cabinet color. Tried 14 different stains and I think I might of found the 2 I really like. Looking at a pecan color for the main part of the cabinets and a teak for an accent color on the inside of the raised panel of the doors.


----------



## logluvr

Here are some pictures of the kids bathroom shower tile getting started and how many more cabinets hubby got done!


----------



## Windows on Wash

Looking good!!!


----------



## logluvr

Well the shower was ALMOST finished yesterday. Short 5 tiles!!!!!
Called the tile store and ordered another box of tiles. Thought we had enough for even to have extra tiles left over!

Friend started putting tile on the walls in that bathroom. He loves the tile I picked. Will have to get some pictures.


----------



## mbender2004

didn't read all the comments but the pictures look great.


----------



## logluvr

Shower almost done. Just waiting for the box of tiles.


Bathroom walls


----------



## logluvr

Kitchen cabinets


----------



## logluvr

Kids bathroom walls are done







Guest bath room


----------



## logluvr

Cabinets


----------



## logluvr

It must be going to be one of those years. Hope it gets better.

Waited for most of the day for a vanity I bought online to be delivered. Hubby was told last week it would be here between 9am and 11am. I checked the tracking number and discovered it was set for 2pm. Ok I can handle that then the driver called at just before 2pm to tell me he was just leaving the depot!
He got it here and we checked it over completely and it was in great shape. As soon as hubby and I got it in the bathroom I headed for town with our clothes washer which was quiting on me.


----------



## logluvr

Well to catch everyone up on what is going on we ran out of tile for the master bathroom floor. Needed 6 more boxes. I picked those up yesterday along with the grout.
I also picked up the shower curtain rod, bath towel rods, toilet paper holders and checked in with the place I bought the granite for the kids bathroom vanity.

My kitchen sink should be here tomorrow!
Ordered my clawfoot tub. That should be here either the end of this week or the middle of next week.
Picked up a toilet for the guest bathroom. So that means 1 toilet left to get!

When we found we were short tile my friend went and tiled his folks house. I saw him the other day and I expect him back next week to finish the tile.:thumbup:

Hubby is out farming and once he has the spring crop in he is going to go to work on getting the upper cabinets done in the kitchen.
I have been chinking between the top logs and the ceiling. It is really sealing the house up. Read some information in a log home magazine about air leaks around the doors and windows. Builders will put the pink fiber glass above the windows and doors while the house settles, but no one pulls it out after 3 years. So they advised to pull it out and put spray foam in there. I plan to do that.

I ordered the 11 interior doors we need yesterday too! They should be here in 2 weeks. Then I am going to stain and polyureathane them.
Only doors left to get will be the bi-fold doors to the closets.

I cannot believe how close we are to being done. I was in the basement of this old house getting something off the top of a cabinet and it just touched one of the support beams and the beam is dry rotted big time! Chunks of it just fell off. Yeah scarey!


----------



## logluvr

Waiting for my friend to get back to finish the tiling.

My right knee decided to go out on me again and I am scheduled for surgery on the 6th. Going to try to find out what is wrong.

I got my latest log home magazine and read a rather interesting article on sealing air leaks. So I followed what they said. I took the top trim piece of the windows and doors down. then took out the fiberglass insulation and put in window door spray foam. I found the last few leaks around the windows that were driving me crazy! Ran out of the spray foam and need to get some more cans of it.

Got more chinking up.


----------



## logluvr

Farmhouse sink


Claw foot tub


----------



## logluvr

Got my knee worked on today. So that is done.

Friend came out and got the guest bathroom grouted!!!

Since I am on orders to no walking on my knee for a month hubby went up and took the pictures. Sorry not the best.





Kitchen cabinets are getting done too!


----------



## zfreeman

Congrats!


----------



## logluvr

Hubby got the vanity and toilet installed in the guest bath! I got to break in the shower!

Friend started laying tile in the master bath on the floor and hopefully he gets it all done today! Trying a new type of grout that we are not having to seal and is suppose to be stain resistant. Friend said it went on great and the clean up was easy. He got some on the walls and it wiped right off. Turns out we are the guinea pigs for this grout in this area. Hope we have no problems with it. Would hate to tear it all out and re-grout it.
Will have to go up and look again but I believe it is TEC 500 Power Grout.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Looks great!!


----------



## logluvr

It is going to be one of those years! Ran out of tile for the master bath. Called and ordered another box plus another bag of grout.


----------



## logluvr

More pictures

Guest bathroom


Master bathroom


----------



## logluvr

We are definately giving new meaning to blood sweat and tears!
Hubby was trimming on a piece of wood trim for one of my pull out shelves and the knife slipped and he cut fleshy part of his palm at the bottom of his thumb. Refused to go to the ER. It was not too bad, but could have used a couple stitches on one end of the cut.
Hope things get better!

I sat on a folding chair and hung the towel bars in the guest bathroom.


----------



## logluvr

More progress! Hubby got the 2 doors to the guest bathroom up yesterday and I got 1 stained before I ran out of stain. Going into town to have my stitches removed so going to pick up more stain and another toilet.


----------



## logluvr

Kids shower is finished and grouted too!





Pull out drawers





Spice rack


----------



## samharris

nice job


----------



## logluvr

Ok I am trying to not laugh at my poor hubby, but he learned to not hang doors when tired!
He hung the door to the laundry room backwards! It was suppose to swing into the laundry room not the kitchen. So he has to pull it and rehang it. Normally it would not bother me but it blocks a light switch hubby had to have.
So after he hangs this door that will leave our office, bedroom and bathroom left to hang!:thumbup: All the doors to the rooms upstairs will be in so that will leave the 6 doors in the basement.
Only doors left to get and hang will be the closets and pantry.

Friend got the floor tiled in the kid's bathroom yesterday. Might be out today to grout it. Even though the grout says water resistant I am going to seal the kid's shower as a safety measure.


Has anybody else used the TEC Power Grout 550?


----------



## logluvr

Kids bathroom walls and floor got grouted today!

Going to talk to hubby about putting the hardi board down in the laundry room so my friend can continue on tiling that room too.

So glad I decided to hire him to do it since I cannot get down on my knees.


----------



## logluvr

Kid's bathroom










Office and laundry room doors


----------



## logluvr

All the doors are in upstairs. Picked up the last box of tile for the master bath plus the 2 bags of grout. While I was at the tile store the area rug I was crazy about and found it on sale! It was over $300 and I got it for $175. Hubby does not know yet!
Kid's and I found some things for their bathroom today. Was pretty nice letting them pick out what they wanted for their bathroom.


----------



## logluvr

Daughter and I went up to the house and hung the towel racks and hung the toilet paper holder.

There was still a film on the walls so daughter was wiping that off. Told her it might take a couple of times repeating that to get it all off the tile.

Trying to get a hold of the granite place to come out and get the granite put in.


----------



## logluvr

Only problem with this new grout is the film. Had hubby pick me up a regular sponge mop and used it to get the film off the floor and walls. Kid's bathroom is looking better.


----------



## gma2rjc

What kind of grout did you get logluvr? Is it the kind that has the sealer mixed in it? Just wondering as I've read that that kind is harder to sponge off the tiles.

Things are looking great! :thumbsup:


----------



## logluvr

Yes it had the sealer in it. Finally got it all off the tiles.


----------



## logluvr

Friend came out today and got the rest of the tile down in the master bath. He is coming back tomorrow to finish grouting the tile. So hubby just needs to get the vanity and claw foot tub put in and that would just leave the trim on the walls and around the door and I am waiting til all the doors are in so I can stain and poly them.


----------



## rckdng

Woah good job kudos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logluvr

Master bath grouting is done! It looks awesome! Need to mop it since the grout film is still there. It is hard to see until it dries.

Hubby is busy getting stuff done on our farm/ranch so the house has gone to the back burner.


----------



## logluvr

Saw no reason to waste these small square tiles so had them put in where the tub will go.


----------



## logluvr

Started doing research on a water filter and softening system. Going to have our water tested first so we know what we need the most.

Any suggestions on Brands????


----------



## logluvr

Granite guy made it out and measured everything. Came out today and the top of the kids vanity is now in! Pictures do not do it justice.







Shower rod and curtain are in too!



Door is in too.


----------



## logluvr

That was too funny!!!!!
Hubby got my claw foot tub put into place. He found the plumbing that was included did not fit perfectly. So there was a lot of cussing going on, well every time he cussed my tom turkeys gobbled back at him! ROGLMAO!!!!!!

He threatened to shoot them but he knows better.

Friend is doing other jobs right now and hubby is out getting our hay put up then we are going to start harvest. So no work getting done until things are done around here.
Next month is going to be totally crazy.


----------



## logluvr

Hubby has been busy harvesting our grain crop. 
We got rained out so he got the toilet, claw foot tub and vanity in place and working!







Got the rest of the doors put in too. Going to try to get some more of the cabinets built.

Still having some leaks showing up. Took one window interior frame out and started looking. From what we could find is the rain was coming in from a check in a log. The corners were the wettest. Going to get more energy seal and going to see if I can get my nerve up and start sealing as much as possible.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Looking great!!!

Keep up the good work and photos!!!


----------



## logluvr

Got my nerve up and went back up in the bucket truck. I borrowed the wheel chocks from our fire truck!
Found where the sealant had failed at the bottom of the windows so I cut that out and re applied it. Also found a couple areas where it had pulled away from the wood and re did those areas. Also found that the silicone I had used as a stop gap between the sub floor and bottom log failed. I have over half of it pulled off and put on energy seal instead. Going to need some of the sealant though.


----------



## logluvr

Ok.
Mother's worst nightmare happened on the 29th. I was at work and got paged out for a vehicle accident about a mile and a half from my house. It was 13 yo daughter. She was Mercy Flighted out. Broke a bone in her lower pelvis, has a tear in her ACL, a small fracture at the top of her tubulia and lots of road rash. So blasted lucky!

Well the hospital really started pushing for us to get out. The problems with this old house there was no way we could bring her home to it especially since I cannot get the bathroom and help her.
So hubby cleaned out the craft room and set up 2 beds up there. Got an old TV and a DVD player.
I got foam board and OSB board to go down in her room, the carpet is ordered. It is a tight short carpet si it does not catch the crutches or drag the wheel chair.
Got a foam glue that works for that along with wood. Store is going to have more on Tuesday.

So I will be home for quite awhile; a week to 2 weeks; so I should at least get the doors in the house finished.

Funny thing. The store I get my hose supplies from had a screwed up order and got in solid maple and oak bi-folding doors. They had them on special for $40.00 a piece. I got the rest of the doors for my closets!


----------



## Pat Martin

OMG!! beautiful!

The wood just looks amazing, i can imagine the feeling of sitting in the finished thing! 

Keep up the good work, and thanks for sharing. 
/pat


----------



## gma2rjc

logluvr said:


> Ok.
> Mother's worst nightmare happened on the 29th. I was at work and got paged out for a vehicle accident about a mile and a half from my house. It was 13 yo daughter. She was Mercy Flighted out. Broke a bone in her lower pelvis, has a tear in her ACL, a small fracture at the top of her tubulia and lots of road rash. So blasted lucky!
> 
> Well the hospital really started pushing for us to get out. The problems with this old house there was no way we could bring her home to it especially since I cannot get the bathroom and help her.
> So hubby cleaned out the craft room and set up 2 beds up there. Got an old TV and a DVD player.
> I got foam board and OSB board to go down in her room, the carpet is ordered. It is a tight short carpet si it does not catch the crutches or drag the wheel chair.
> Got a foam glue that works for that along with wood. Store is going to have more on Tuesday.
> 
> So I will be home for quite awhile; a week to 2 weeks; so I should at least get the doors in the house finished.
> 
> Funny thing. The store I get my hose supplies from had a screwed up order and got in solid maple and oak bi-folding doors. They had them on special for $40.00 a piece. I got the rest of the doors for my closets!


Oh, I'm so glad she's going to be alright logluvr. I'll keep her in my prayers. 

Barb


----------



## oh'mike

My thoughts are with you---------I'm in shock. Glad she's going to be fine---


----------



## logluvr

Thank You Barb and Mike.

I gotta say I am so happy we got the basement bathroom done!
She took a shower tonight and it was so easy getting her in and out of the tub. It fit the shower bench and the foot stool to prop her left leg up.

So many people were always asking me why we designed our house this way. Well all the planning for handicap access was well worth it! Just never figured we would need it so soon!

Got a lot done today. All the doors are stained, just need more stain to do the bi-fold doors done.


----------



## oh'mike

I'm impressed with the stain/finish you achieved in the picture---handsome color--


----------



## Cattman

Prayers are with you. My 16 yr old had a head on 1/2 mi from house 12 years ago. Fine now, but scary few weeks in hospital. Glad she's on the mend.


----------



## logluvr

Mad rush for today and tomorrow! Forecast is calling for rain and snow this week!
Hubby never got the west wall stained. So I am going to buck up and go back up in the bucket truck and get as many check logs sealed and get the windows re-sealed then going to stain it!

Friend is coming today to get the floor down.


----------



## logluvr

Friend got the floor down and ready for carpet. Stopped at the store and they are coming out tomorrow to lay the carpet! Should hopefully have her moved in tomorrow night.

Had a set back for DD last night. She decided she wanted to sleep in my bed, the mattress is more comfortable. Well around midnight she fell out of bed!
Woke me up. I got her up and into her own bed and got her some of the left over heavy duty pain meds. Told her she was never sleeping in that bed again!
Talked to hubby and what is bothering her about her bed is the mattress so we are going to get her a new mattress.
Scared 10 more years off my life!


----------



## Windows on Wash

gma2rjc said:


> Oh, I'm so glad she's going to be alright logluvr. I'll keep her in my prayers.
> 
> Barb


+1

Best thing going for her is her age. They are amazing recovery machines. 

I will be praying for her speedy recovery and may the Lord protect and support your family.


----------



## logluvr

Daughter's room is done!!!
Got her moved in too!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gma2rjc

That's very nice logluvr! 

How is your daughter doing? I'm sure the pretty room and pretty bedroom furniture has lifted her spirits.

Barb


----------



## logluvr

Thanks Barb!
She is doing pretty great. Started back to school on Monday. She was pretty tired that night.
Had a classmate pushing her in the wheelchair today and he accidently ran her into the wall, but she was not hurt. She laughed about it.
Her other classmates left on Monday for a 4 day 3 night canoe trip. Teacher said they will see about taking her on next years trip. It is just for the 7th grade class.
I had asked the Dr, but he had said it would have been too hard for her to go. I just didn't have the heart to tell her, but she had already figured it out.
She really wants to get healed but with so many people watching her to make sure she does not push it, she cannot cheat!
Last night was her first night in her room! Boy was she excited! Had a good nights sleep.


----------



## logluvr

My folks surprised us this week by sending us a check to go buy a fridge and a range! I got the fridge and a range hood. Have enough left over to go get the new Maytag dishwasher that chops up any food stuck on the plates!

Got daughter a new mattress today. I messed up! Did not check it carefully and they gave us a full size instead of the queen size. Found that out once we were home.
Oh well.

Waiting for the carpet for our son's room. Once that is here he can move into his room!:thumbup:


----------



## logluvr

Son got moved into his room.




New fridge




Daughter was able to put on a pair of pants today! She was pretty happy.


----------



## logluvr

Too funny! Figured I would sell our extra dishwasher on the Face Book Online Yard Sale. While on there I saw where another person was asking who to get to pour a foundation for a modular house. This contractor I know told them to use the concrete guy who bailed on us!
I warned them to stay away. Contractor came back yelling at me (using capital letters) that he knew the whole story and the truth and there was nothing wrong with guy.
I went back and told him that he was not there and to go talk our friends who used this guy who totally screwed up their foundation on their house!
No more comment from him.
Can hardly wait to see him in the store. This contractor who I was arguing with said he would put in a door for my fire company in our storage building. He never did it. 
Had another guy do it and he never charged us!


----------



## logluvr

Daughter no longer has to use crutches or the wheel chair!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
She is pretty happy. Have to wait until she is 15 or 16 to repair her ACL.
Went to the middle school dance last night. Taking it easy.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Looking good.

Good progress pictures.


----------



## logluvr

Hubby looked at me yesterday and said he really wished he was moved into the house too. Talked with him and we are going to go look at carpets for our bedroom! Told him once we had the carpet in our room we can move into our room.

Going to get more insulation board and OSB board to put down in basement floor.
Can really tell the tempature difference between the old house and new house. From the last storm it looks like I got the leaks around the windows sealed!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## oh'mike

I'm so glad your daughter is healing up----So glad---Mike----


----------



## logluvr

Here is the mariners compass we are working on. Hubby has it laid out on this board so it can go right from the board to the floor.


----------



## logluvr

Friend finally made it out today and is laying down the tile for under the hearth and start putting it down in front of the door ways.
Have the TV satelite company coming next week to move our system up to the new house. Called the phone company to come out and put in the phone jacks.


----------



## logluvr

Wood stove hearth




Hung some curtains in the master bedroom


Master bathroom has an echo so I bought a print to stop the echo.


----------



## gma2rjc

Sorry I haven't kept up with this thread logluvr. I'm thrilled to see that your daughter is doing so much better!! :thumbup:

I love the mariners compass. What floor is it going on?

That's a nice refrigerator you have. I've looked at the same or a similar one at Lowe's and the design makes great use of the space. 

Will your whole family be moved in by Thanksgiving?

Barb


----------



## logluvr

The compass is going in the laundry room which is going to be the main entrance.

Was so glad that I got it on sale at a store that was competing against our Sears store that was closing. DH won't let me plug it in yet.

Well we hope to be moved in by Thanksgiving. TV guy is coming out on Wednesday to transfer our dish up there and the telephone guy is coming on Thursday to get the phone going up there.
Our carpet might be in this week too!

DH is still working on the cabinet door and drawer fronts. He keeps saying he does not want to move in until the kitchen is done but the kids and I are planning on moving our bed up there when the carpet is in and he is gone for a day!


----------



## gma2rjc

It's all coming together now!


----------



## logluvr

Got the call this morning telling me our carpet is in! They are going to come out on the 18th to put it in. I have to go into town on Monday and I am going to pick up the boxes of tile I ordered to make sure there is enough to do the laundry room.

Forgot to call to have the internet transfered too! Have to have that set up on Monday.


----------



## logluvr

Friend is out right now finishing the tile in the laundry room. He got the compass down. Once it is completed and grouted I will get some pictures posted.
Then going to move my clothes washer and dryer up there.

The carpet is down in the master bedroom. It looks great! My plans for today are to vacuum the logs and clean the bedroom. I got the door knob on the bedroom door. Just need to put on the bathroom door knob. Got the switch and outlet plates on last night.

Hubby has been working constantly on the kitchen cabinets. He has the door and drawer fronts done. Going to start staining them.

Looks like after Thanksgiving hubby will be moving in too!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Windows on Wash

Updates are looking great.

That is some impressive tile work.


----------



## logluvr

Stupid internet!!!!:furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:

Cannot upload any current pictures my speed got slowed down due to that share with the satelitte companies. Really sucks when you have one child getting ready for college and the other child doing reports.

Well as for the house!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
As you can tell I am super super HAPPY!!!!!
Hubby is up there right now hanging the doors and putting in the drawer fronts! He got them all stained and got the poly put on them. When I left he had 23 left to go!
The laundry room is almost totally done! Just needs the trim and the closet doors put in and that room is finished. Moved our upright freezers up there. Hubby was against it til I told him one was empty and it would be easier to do it now instead of emptying 2 freezers and trying to move everything.

Hubby is going into town tomorrow and is going to pick up some bumpers to keep the doors from slamming against the frames.


----------



## gma2rjc

How exciting to be working on the finishing touches!

How is your daughter doing?


----------



## logluvr

Daughter is doing great. She did get a small infection where the drain tube from the laceration was, but got that taken care of and it is healing nicely. Too bad it is right where she sits!

Took half an hour but my speed got increased so here are some new pictures!

Master bedroom




Kitchen cabinets. Now the line you see in the center is some wood filler. Even though hubby follow the directions in the cabinet book there was still a small gap there where the boards twisted. I think it gives it characture!







Mariners Compass. Not the best but it looks great.


----------



## logluvr

Hubby is putting in the range hood today! A nice warm day so a perfect time to get it done!


----------



## logluvr

Kitchen is pretty much up and running! Just need to move my stove up there!
hubby is working on getting all the wall and door trim up this week. He said he hopes to have that and the bi-fold doors put in and by this next weekend we should be starting to move in!

My internet is still going slow so once the usage is down I will be posting pictures!


----------



## logluvr

Moving in this week!


----------



## gma2rjc

logluvr said:


> Moving in this week!


:thumbup: :thumbup: *CONGRATULATIONS!!* :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PD_Lape

logluvr said:


> Moving in this week!


It looks nice and comfy! Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## logluvr

Thank you everyone for your support and suggestions! Even though the floors are not in we got all the power tools moved out along with the trash and started moving our stuff in!

Still not done. Need to gable ends and the porch and deck done but we are just so glad to be moving in now.
Our first night in the new house as a family tonight!


----------



## logluvr




----------



## logluvr




----------



## oh'mike

That looks good--I like the kitchen cabinets,the elevated dish washer is a new idea to me---let us know how you like the higher dishwasher---I think the idea has merit--Mike--


----------



## Windows on Wash

Looking great.


----------



## BigJim

Wow, this day has been a long time coming, we are so happy for you and your family. It is such a wonderful feeling to be able to finally spend the night in the new home, it was for me. Congratulations. It all looks great.


----------



## logluvr

Right now Mike I love the raised dishwasher. So much easier to load stuff.

Thank you everyone! It does feel great getting moved in. Only big problem was this morning. Moving from a house with very little storage to a house with tons of storage I forgot I hung my heavy coat up in the closet instead of hanging it on the coat rack or on the back of a chair! Forgot where I put my make up for work too! LOL!


----------



## TrailerParadise

Wow, this place turned out great! Cant wait to see it all finished! Love your new kitchen


----------



## logluvr

Still getting the few odds and ends done. Hanging curtains and putting up outlet plates.
Hubby has been boxing everything up in the old house and bringing it up here. Getting things organized is not easy but working on it a bit at a time.

Good thing we are out of that old house. Hubby told me last night there is a major drop in the floor near the north wall. That is the foundation wall that is collapsing.
Now to just get everything out of the basement before it goes!

Well our family should be done having vehicle accidents; I hope!
Daughter was first in August. I hit a deer in October. Hubby backed into a tree at his uncles place in December and our son wrecked our car hauling trailer a week ago.


----------



## GR3Y5H3ART

wow thats awesome!


----------



## gma2rjc

It looks like you're moving out of the old place in the nick of time! :thumbup:

I hope that's the end of your family's car accidents too. You've had _enough_ stress already. Glad you're all okay.

Barb


----------



## logluvr

Yeah I hope it is the end of the wrecks too Barb! Deputy got a good laugh though. After we were told nobody was hurt just the trailer wrecked I looked in the side mirror of the deputies truck and told him yep more gray hairs!:laughing:

Hubby has gotten pretty much everything out of the main level and now is going to start working on the basement. He wants to use the north entrance on that old house but I am scared since that wall is crumbling it might collapse while he is down there. That door is ground level.


----------



## gma2rjc

I wonder if your local fire department would want to use your old house to burn for a practice training. My parents did that with their old barn when it got to be too dangerous for anyone to walk in. 

:laughing: I love the "yep, more gray hairs" comment in the rear view mirror.


----------



## logluvr

That is a thought Barb. Only concern is the asbestos shingles and the zonilight in the attic and walls.
Hubby also found one of the basement support posts has rotted completely off so it is no longer supporting the beam under the kitchen floor!
Finally a day home! At least until til 5pm here then back to town for some EMS training.

Daughter had her knee surgery on the 6th. It went great! The ACL was not torn as they first thought it had been detached from the bone. The doctor got it re-attached. She is back on crutches but doing strong.

Hubby and I are talking about getting a water filter and softening system for the house this spring. I have noticed our bathroom shower head is clogging and a couple of the sink faucets are also clogging.
So I did a search on here and found some great info. So first step is getting the water tested and then go from there.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

An early water test at no cost can be to determine if some of the clogging is from sediment. Calcium/mineral enriched ( hard water ) testing and softener can follow that if necessary.

If there be some sediment with a specific gravity greater than water, that will mostly drop out in the water heater tank of the hot water system but will carry on through the system of the cold water. If the hot water has normal flow at the washer but the cold water is lacking that's a sign of unwanted particles in the water.

Inspecting the fine screens on the laundry unit supply hoses we'll see the sediment on the cold water screen but not so much the hot side as the water heater took care of that. If there is sediment, a sediment tank before the filter system can in some instances save a lot of filter changing.


----------



## logluvr

Got the water tested and talked to a guy who knows a lot more about water then I do. He said we would just need a filtration system. Our iron and sulphate levels are pretty high but the water hardness is ok unless we want to soften it up.

We have an old 80 gallon hot water tank in the basement of the old house. We kept losing the lower heating element. It would get caked with this hard white stuff and over time it would short it out. Then the cussing would begin. Having to drain it was the biggest pain. There is also an extremely old water filtration and softening system down there that hubby's grandmother used so that should have told us something.

Had a storm come through with some hard driving rain. The west door and our west bedroom window leaked. Not as bad as it had before, but going to go back up looking for leaks.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

With the history of the water at the old house I agree that should tell us something. I recommend going with a softener. They can be a nuisance to maintain but so can hard water mineral build up. I believe the water heater and other plumbing will appreciate the softener.

I didn't install a softener 30 years ago but wish I had. You can see the build up that was on the flush valve after 30 years and the accumulation on the fluid master fill valve after about 3 years.


----------



## logluvr

Since we want to do the tankless water heater we should look at the softner. The guy I talked to said the sulfates and iron were the biggest concern, but if we wanted to get the softner it would not hurt anything.


----------



## bbiondo

Whoa that is a beautiful house. We are on the same boat except we are just at the start


----------



## logluvr

Thank you bbiondo. Best thing I can tell you is take your time. Hubby was always complaining about me changing my mind on some things but in the end everything has been working out great!

Been looking at different materials for the gable ends. we prefer low maintance, especially with my fear of heights. I would love the cedar shakes but with our weather not too sure. 
One step at a time.

Spring work stopped us from getting the basement emptied in the old place. Hubby just started back to emptying it and he had to take the backhoe and dig out the ground entry to the old house since it had eroded into the walk way and door.


----------



## 123pugsy

Wow. I haven't checked in in a while.
Everything is looking great. 

Congrats on being able to move in.

Now, final finishing and less driving.:no: You guys have some real bad luck.


----------



## logluvr

Well I hope our luck is turning around! I answered an ad for turkeys for sale last fall. Turns out the gentleman selling them was also looking for a place to come hunt coyotes. So did a bit of trading I got the turkeys and he comes out to hunt coyotes. Keeps the population down so they do not come in my yard after my chickens and such.
When they came out and saw our house the gentleman turned out to be a retired floor installer! He said when we get the hardwood for the upstairs give him a call and he would come out with all the tools and help us lay it!:thumbup:


----------



## logluvr

Things have been crazy around here with my work schedule changing all the time.

I did finally get the master bathroom mirrors hung and discovered some wall anchors really stink! My last one decided it was going to just lock up and not turn the screw loose so I could hang that side of the mirror. It ended up tearing a big hole in the dry wall.:furious:
I had to put another one in next to it and my mirror is slightly crooked but it is up.

Just trying to finish up some of the small stuff. I was looking for the stain to finish the closet doors but could not find any. Hubby kept telling me he boxed it up and it was in this one room. I kept looking, no stain. It would have helped if he had told me the correct room where he put it!:laughing:

Called the guy about the water filtration system. He is going to have me everything in 10 days to 2 weeks. Going to talk to him about a water softening system. Took an entire bottle of CLR bathroom cleaner to clean the shower.


----------



## logluvr

Been awhile since I have been on. Between the farming, ranching, home schooling and full time job I got buried!

Hubby and I finally decided on insulated steel siding for the gable ends. We would have loved to have put the cedar shakes up there but with our weather and spare time it would have driven me crazy to have them turn gray.
Crop was not the best this year so the flooring is going to have to wait.  but no choice. Going to go with doing the gable ends and the water system.

Did decide to put tile in the kitchen. I have already changed my mind on color 3 times so just taking my time on it.


----------



## Sdyess

Congrats on starting your dream home


----------



## logluvr

Got the steel siding ordered. Daughter did not like the color I picked. Told her when she was living in the house then she could change the color. I went with a sage green. Also got some house wrap too. The wind storms we had this year took it's toll on the wrap that was already up.

Looking at the tile again. Hopefully found the color I like. Going to do some measuring.

Got the brackets for the front closet up and the rail in place and all the coats, bibs, slickers, rain gear and life vests hung up! Never knew how much I missed having a closet til I got one again! Got the shelf for it today just need to have it trimmed down and it is ready to go in. Also picked up a couple of small storage baskets for gloves. We are always losing them.


----------



## logluvr

Finally back online!!!! Old computer was crashing so for Christmas DH got me a new one! Been trying to get everything caught up and transfered.

Finally picked both a back splash and floor tile for the kitchen! Looked at the quartz counter tops but the estimated cost was $7000.00! So it looks like I will just try to get the tile for now.

Got the water filtration system put in too! Water no longer smells like rotten eggs. The guy who put it in did tell DH that if we want to do the tankless water heater it would be best to also get the water softening system.

Winter is here so no putting up the siding as DH was talking about earlier. Too cold with snow and ice!

Going to see what we can do today about going through everything in the basement and it will either go to the Re-Use store, dump or be donated.
He says once that area is cleaned out he will get started on building the wet bar in the basement.

Got to run neighbors just pulled in with 2 trucks, they are borrowing our corrals and loading chute to get their cattle home.
TTYL!!!!


----------



## oh'mike

Nice to hear from you again---Wow, those counter tops are a lot of $$$$$


----------



## cocobolo

Sure the quartz (granite) countertops look nice, but they are difficult to look after.

Personally, I think you will be much happier with a nice tile counter top. Not to mention that it will be but a tiny fraction of the price! :smile:


----------



## gma2rjc

Glad you're back logluvr! 

Happy New Year!


----------



## 123pugsy

cocobolo said:


> Sure the quartz (granite) countertops look nice, but they are difficult to look after.
> 
> Personally, I think you will be much happier with a nice tile counter top. Not to mention that it will be but a tiny fraction of the price! :smile:


Hi Keith.

I think you're mixing up quartz with granite and marble.
Quartz is man made and doesn't require sealing.

That 7000 beans price tag seems a little whacked.
My supplier says he can supply me a slab about 119" x 54" for approx 1200 bucks and then add labour for cutting, polishing and installation.
Of course, this is their "house" brand, not the high end Caesar Stone.


----------



## cocobolo

123pugsy said:


> Hi Keith.
> 
> I think you're mixing up quartz with granite and marble.
> Quartz is man made and doesn't require sealing.


I don't think so pugsy...this from the Wiki. Actually, I have a friend of mine (Mike Wasket-Meyers from Vancouver) who is a geologist. He's the one who taught me a fair bit about this stuff.

Quartz is the second-most-abundant mineral in Earth's continental crust, after feldspar. Its crystal structure is a continuous framework of SiO4 silicon–oxygen tetrahedra, with each oxygen being shared between two tetrahedra, giving an overall chemical formula of SiO2.


----------



## logluvr

Yeah that $7000 price tag took us for a loop! The guy that came out and put in the kid's bathroom granite counter top said he could do granite for $6000 that was with the complete lay out and install. Have driven past his store a couple times and this last time he had 2 slabs sitting there that would have looked completely awesome in my kitchen; but they were already sold.


----------



## Druidia

cocobolo said:


> I don't think so pugsy...this from the Wiki. Actually, I have a friend of mine (Mike Wasket-Meyers from Vancouver) who is a geologist. He's the one who taught me a fair bit about this stuff.
> 
> Quartz is the second-most-abundant mineral in Earth's continental crust, after feldspar. Its crystal structure is a continuous framework of SiO4 silicon–oxygen tetrahedra, with each oxygen being shared between two tetrahedra, giving an overall chemical formula of SiO2.


You are right but 123pugsy is also right. 

Most of the quartz countertops we have though are not made from slabs of the natural stone quartz. 

They're made from engineered slabs of quartz - ground quartz mixed in with and held together by polymer resins. It's this resin that makes engineered quartz nonporous and, therefore, resistant to stains, water, oils, liquids/solids we usually have in the kitchen. 

My quartz countertop has held greatly for 12 years now. I use that surface not just for kitchen prep but also for craft and home repair/DIY stuff. No resealing.


----------



## 123pugsy

Druidia said:


> You are right but 123pugsy is also right.
> 
> Most of the quartz countertops we have though are not made from slabs of the natural stone quartz.
> 
> They're made from engineered slabs of quartz - ground quartz mixed in with and held together by polymer resins. It's this resin that makes engineered quartz nonporous and, therefore, resistant to stains, water, oils, liquids/solids we usually have in the kitchen.
> 
> My quartz countertop has held greatly for 12 years now. I use that surface not just for kitchen prep but also for craft and home repair/DIY stuff. No resealing.


Thanks.

Yes, I was referring to the engineered type with the resin.


----------



## cocobolo

Druidia said:


> You are right but 123pugsy is also right.
> 
> Most of the quartz countertops we have though are not made from slabs of the natural stone quartz.
> 
> They're made from engineered slabs of quartz - ground quartz mixed in with and held together by polymer resins. It's this resin that makes engineered quartz nonporous and, therefore, resistant to stains, water, oils, liquids/solids we usually have in the kitchen.
> 
> My quartz countertop has held greatly for 12 years now. I use that surface not just for kitchen prep but also for craft and home repair/DIY stuff. No resealing.


Many thanks for the info Druidia.

I checked on this man made quartz, which is ground up quartz and therefore not really man made at that point. Once they add the 7% glue, then it becomes a man made product.

Rarely do I believe manufacturers claims about anything until I either have first hand experience or speak with someone who does. So I will defer to your 12 years experience which seems to be excellent.

Even the one manufacturer that I checked (Cambria) admits that the product can chip. But then so will just about anything of that nature. Have you had any experience with the surface as far as scratching goes? I would think that you would probably not deliberately try to scratch the surface, but have there been any accidents in that regard?

I think that this stuff must have an Achilles heel, and that would be the lack of heat resistance.

Man (or woman) still cannot match mother nature when it comes to making stuff. But it seems that this product comes pretty close.

Once again thank you for the information.

And APOLOGIES to Logluvr for hijacking your thread! irate:


----------



## Druidia

cocobolo said:


> Even the one manufacturer that I checked (Cambria) admits that the product can chip. But then so will just about anything of that nature. Have you had any experience with the surface as far as scratching goes? I would think that you would probably not deliberately try to scratch the surface, but have there been any accidents in that regard?
> 
> I think that this stuff must have an Achilles heel, and that would be the lack of heat resistance.


If I remember correctly, my quartz countertop is Silestone by Cosentino. 

I do use steel wool on it every month or so. Kitchen grime tends to be sticky and hard to remove with just a scouring pad and dish detergent. Steel wool makes it easy. No scratches on the quartz surface.

I also use steel wool or powder cleanser on some of my stainless kitchen wares/racks/grills and I do the scrubbing on the quartz surface. No scratch marks. 

I've cut fabric/sheets on it with a hot knife. I also do a lot of hot glue gun stuff on it. Surface has been subject to WD40, paint/lacquer thinner, acetone, denatured alcohol, wood stains, water- and oil-based paints, mineral oil, etc. (when you live in a condo, the only practical working space is the kitchen). I also do my indoor gardening (29 pots) and laundry prep on the quartz counter. 

I've read of cracks developing from high temp. I'm mindful of not putting very hot pots and pans on it. I do occasionally set a hot pot /pan on it though. So far, no cracks. I think the durability will also depend on how thick the slab is. 

The edges around the sink tend to be rough from accumulated water mineral deposits. Those I have to scrape off from time to time. The edges around the sink are also not as smooth anymore as the edges that are not in constant contact with a human/objects. Well, I suppose that's not unique to quartz.


----------



## benwinch07

Beautiful! those logs are epic!


----------



## cocobolo

Druidia, I note your comment particularly regarding the thickness. I believe that Cambria makes a 1 cm, 2 cm or 3 cm thick product. Presumably, they would each serve a different purpose. 

As you say, using steel wool does a good job of cleaning. Heck, I even use steel wool on my table saw top sometimes! I do use the stainless steel wool.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

I've recently found 0000 steel wool in conjunction with WD-40 was the only thing successful in removing years of accumulation of cooking grease etc. from Formica next to the range. All the popular de-greasers with regular cleaning for 30 + years just hadn't cut it, so to speak.

Speaking of scratching; one of the worst items to set on or slide across a counter top is a ceramic coffee mug. Feel the bottom non glazed area.


----------



## logluvr

That's ok Coco good information going on here!


----------



## logluvr

Oh boy! 2 days off from my job and now trying to figure out which of the many projects I want to get done.
First prime one will be getting the kitchen clean!
Then do I stain the last 3 closet doors; do that paint sample on the basement hallway; continue to go through all the stuff in the basement; nag hubby into putting the rope trim up on the cabinet doors; or do I just be lazy today?
Well since being lazy is not me I guess I will just get as much done as I can!


----------



## cocobolo

logluvr said:


> Oh boy! 2 days off from my job and now trying to figure out which of the many projects I want to get done.
> First prime one will be getting the kitchen clean!
> Then do I stain the last 3 closet doors; do that paint sample on the basement hallway; continue to go through all the stuff in the basement; nag hubby into putting the rope trim up on the cabinet doors; or do I just be lazy today?
> Well since being lazy is not me I guess I will just get as much done as I can!


...yes...


----------



## logluvr

Got the closet doors stained. Daughter asked to help so she was working on the bottom half of the closet doors in the entry and she accidently kicked over the can of stain. So now I have grout stained the same color as my doors. Yes I had paper down to catch the drips just did not plan on a full can!
Another project! Getting stain out of the grout; maybe; and cleaning the tiles.


----------



## gma2rjc

Ugh! Sounds like something I'd do - spill the can. I hope you're able to get the tile and grout back to their original color logluvr.


----------



## cocobolo

logluvr said:


> Got the closet doors stained. Daughter asked to help so she was working on the bottom half of the closet doors in the entry and she accidently kicked over the can of stain. So now I have grout stained the same color as my doors. Yes I had paper down to catch the drips just did not plan on a full can!
> Another project! Getting stain out of the grout; maybe; and cleaning the tiles.


If you had the grout sealed, there's a possibility that you can clean the stain off perhaps with some kind of bleach based cleaner. If it wasn't sealed, then I'm not so sure. A call to your local tile dealer may help if you haven't already done so.


----------



## logluvr

The simple green suggested by the manufactor of the grout helped clean it up.

Had to send the new computer back it kept freezing up. A driver or something was bad. Bought a different one.

Have a new guy working with us and he did work on a log house. Showed me the neatest thing that was done on finishing the inside!
They used different sized rope; I mean real ropes; to put along the ceiling and the floor where the logs meet it. It looked great!
Talking to hubby about doing that ourselves. Going to find out if the ropes were stained and polyed and get as much info as I can on this.


----------



## oh'mike

It sounds like your new help has some good ideas---


----------



## logluvr

Got to talking to hubby today. We are going to build a lean to over the basement doors this summer. Told him we needed to do that before I bought any more supplies for the basement floor. That should stop the water from coming in down there.

Have several plans for building stuff this summer just not sure if it is all going to turn out or not.

The biggest ones are going to be the lean to and the lean to's for our cattle to shelter under during bad storms.

So many projects so few hours to do them!


----------



## SeniorSitizen

logluvr said:


> The simple green suggested by the manufactor of the grout helped clean it up.
> 
> Had to send the new computer back it kept freezing up. A driver or something was bad. Bought a different one.
> 
> Have a new guy working with us and he did work on a log house. Showed me the neatest thing that was done on finishing the inside!
> They used different sized rope; I mean real ropes; to put along the ceiling and the floor where the logs meet it. It looked great!
> Talking to hubby about doing that ourselves. Going to find out if the ropes were stained and polyed and get as much info as I can on this.


 You could make your own rope and have fun doing it. This is a DIY project Ya know. :biggrin2:


----------



## logluvr

That is a neat rope Senior! Thanks!

Got the tile for the kitchen ordered. Got some chinking for the exterior of the house. The energy seal I was using just keeps splitting on the south side.

So many projects, too few hours!!!


----------



## logluvr

Suppose to be warmer tomorrow going to see if I can start putting the chinking up on the west side of the house. Got the power washer out last week and washed down the logs to get them ready. Might even wait til after the 24th even. Give the weather some time to settle down but got storms coming this next week.
Going to start on the west side and go from there.


----------



## logluvr

Got hit with a big storm. Had about 3"-4" of snow on top of the rain. So that knocked down the chinking project until today. Much warmer and nicer out until some more clouds started to roll in.
Found a BIG problem on the pony wall. Right where our exhaust for the furnace comes out I found where water had gotten behind the house wrap and has caused the particle board to start getting soft and turning black.
I was taking down the areas that had been torn by the wind to replace them. Now we are going to have to do something there.

When we first had the house put up I was told I could use silicone between the logs and the pony wall. Well I started to remove the silicone today and use the energy seal that I have left over. Some of that silicone is just pulling away.

Did get some granite priced out for the counter tops and that was a much better price $4890.00 with installation.


----------



## logluvr

I beat the rain! Got the south side chinked today. I did miss the east side of one window but I can get that later. Went through a few razor blade's to my box cutter cutting out all the silicone from around the doors and windows. Went through all 48 tubes of chinking! Need to get more to finish the rest of the house.







Going to have much more time at home. I got tired of the drama at work and quit my job. Daughter is happy and so is Hubby. Going to see which way this road is going to lead me now.:biggrin2:


----------



## gma2rjc

Looks like you've become a pro at that chinking logluvr. You did a great job on it - very neat lines.


----------



## 123pugsy

gma2rjc said:


> Looks like you've become a pro at that chinking logluvr. You did a great job on it - very neat lines.


X2. 

Looks like any leaking issues should be sealed.
I'm not a silicone fan as it can peel right off certain substrates.


----------



## BigJim

123pugsy said:


> X2.
> 
> Looks like any leaking issues should be sealed.
> I'm not a silicone fan as it can peel right off certain substrates.


Never use silicone on PVC pipe, it will cause it to snap in half for no reason later.


----------



## rjniles

BigJim said:


> Never use silicone on PVC pipe, it will cause it to snap in half for no reason later.


New to me. Never heard it before. You sure?


----------



## logluvr

I was trying to figure out how to smooth the chinking. The tools just never seemed to work well and just running your finger over it like you were applying silicone was not working as well either.
Then it hit me! It looks like a vein and something my paramedic friend showed me on finding a person's vein, tap it, don't slap it or rub it.
Well danged if that did not work out great! Sprayed water on my finger and just went along tapping the chinking then smoothing it out. Took longer but it looks great!


----------



## BigJim

rjniles said:


> New to me. Never heard it before. You sure?


It happened to me one time, there was nothing else there, no pressure mid Summer and the PVC pipe just snapped for no reason. Sorry I hi-jacked your thread.


----------



## logluvr

That's Ok Jim. You only stop learning the day you die and the only stupid question is the one you don't ask. 

Got busy in my canning room. Hubby got the 2 shelves up that I bought. They are the steel framed 5 shelve units. BOY did that make a difference right away. All my canning supplies are off the floor. Got my milk jars aka pickle jars up too. Going to put a fridge at one end.
Daughter and I have been going through the jars of canned food and dumping the really old stuff.

My order for 4 more cases of chinking got here yesterday. Also got some check mate to seal some big checks in the logs. Really want to get going on it but it is overcast and the logs are still damp from all the rain and snow we have gotten for the last week.

Changing the color in the basement hallway. It is just too dark. Going with a much lighter color. Got a gallon yesterday.

Sat down and wrote out a list so I don't try to jump from project to project and end up in a big mess!


----------



## logluvr

Got started chinking today. Have gone through 4 blades already cutting the silicone and other sealer off from the windows and door frame on the west side. Also been cutting out the energy seal from the checks on some logs and putting on the checkmate. Going to see how that goes.

Had to stop the sun came around to my side of the house. Cannot put up chinking in direct sunlight it skins over and I cannot get it smoothed out.
So going to get going again tomorrow morning with the chinking.
Sure hope it doesn't rain tonight! Have 2 windows and a door with no sealant around them! LOL!


----------



## logluvr

Almost done! Was going full speed when he winds hit this afternoon around 2pm. Got that bucket to bouncing and the chicken in me came out! LOL! 
Hopefully will get the last bit done tomorrow.


----------



## logluvr

I can not believe it. Ran out of chinking. Got 5 more tubes today.
On a good note though No Leaks!!!!!!:thumbup: Got hit by a heavy rain last night around midnight. I could hear the rain pounding on the west side of the house. I got up and checked but no water was coming in! Have had rains like that before and water was coming in.
I am so happy!!!!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## gma2rjc

How long does the chinking last before you have to do it again?


----------



## logluvr

gma the chinking can last at least 5-10 years. If you find a spot where it has pulled away from the log then you cut it out, prep the area and apply new chinking.







New color in hallway


Had some help this morning.


----------



## logluvr

Had 4 leaks show up today. Pretty sure we got them figured out. 
1 is coming in through the pony wall where the logs sit on the sub floor. No logs were wet above it.
1 is coming in under the west door right under the weather striping on the bottom of the door. I have replaced that twice.
The other 2 are either coming in through a check in the logs or where the logs butt together or in through the eves. 
The other spots that were leaking before did not leak!


----------



## logluvr

Got some of the kitchen back splash up. Since we do not have the granite counter top felt it was for the best to not go all the way down.
I know it is not perfect but I like it!


----------



## logluvr

Got all of the tile up and got most of it grouted. Been busy running around doing different things! Every time I try to get it finished something else comes up.
Tempetures shot up here so trying to do things outside have not been fun. 
Internet got slowed down because the satellite dish got knocked loose in the wind and all of our data got used up by it trying to download sites.
Finally got the speed back so will try to get pictures of the grout up soon.


----------



## ilmp57890

Cool house.


----------



## Gary in WA

Lot of changes since my last visit!

Be sure to add metal head flashing over the basement windows before the WRB/siding on the rim joists, don't rely on sticky tape for a long lasting seal against water. Moving right along.

Gary


----------



## logluvr

Got the rest of the back splash grouted today. Going to let it cure for about 3 days then seal it. Even though the maker says I don't have to I do it anyway. Putting the pop out boxes on the outlets. Need some longer screws for a couple of them going to pick them up tomorrow.


----------



## logluvr

Things have been a bit crazy around here. With my new job at the hardware store been enjoying myself and learning a lot.

Seems like I have too many project plans for the moment so going to just take it easy and decide which ones are first.

Getting ready to start cutting our winter wheat and that will take over any projects I start.

My son bought a 1973 single wide trailer house for $500.00 and has set that up on the hill above our house and has been moving out of our house. Decided to repaint his room from dark blue to a light brown and a dark brown accent wall to match his carpet.
He has swiped one door knob out of my house when his broke and has swiped some of my metal siding to put on the roof of the trailer house where it is leaking. Hubby helped him run electricty to the house but the water line and sewer will have to wait.

I am really wanting to get the lean to put up around the basement double door. Picked up some concrete screws to put the 2x4's up on the outside. Going to dig the trench for the concrete for the base.
Been getting hit by numerous storms this year.


----------



## gma2rjc

How nice that your son will be living nearby. Once he has his house all set-up, maybe he can help with some of the projects at your house. He'll be helping you, but also helping himself by learning some diy. 

Congratulations on the new job!


----------



## vinogradov8

That house looks awesome, congrats!


----------



## Druidia

The tiles, arranged slanted around the water dispenser faucet over the stove, do not look as nicely laid out and set as the rest of your tiles. 

The slanted lines are not straight. There's also a large gap around the faucet. It would look better if you'd perhaps laid the tiles around the wall hole without the faucet cover/handle. The faucet cover/handle would then rest on the tiles avoiding gaps. 

If you don't mind slightly crooked grout lines, it's fine though. I'm just imagining me staring at that area every time I'm cooking.


----------



## aneesha

That’s a very nice home


----------



## michelle303

This looks amazing! Thanks for sharing your progress


----------



## logluvr

Druidia I had asked my husband if he could take the piece off of the pot filler so I could put the tile behind it but he would have had to tear out the sheet rock and re-do the whole thing. He did ask me to not grout right up to the faucet in case he does have to tear it out some day.
Crooked grout lines don't bother me. I just look at it and know I did it and no one else.

Had a frost last night and the night before. Got 4 more boxes of chinking yesterday. So once it warms up and dries out going to start on the east side of the house.
Started cutting the silicone out from the pony wall again. Didn't want to do it until I had the stuff to re-seal it.
Going to be busy today and tomorrow.
Harvest is in the bins and getting ready to plant next years crop of wheat.
Hubby says once that is done he is going to start putting up the siding on the gable ends.

Learned to not complain about the color of paint put up in our ambulance barn. I got to spend a day re-painting it!:laughing:


----------



## Flipo

Our Dream House?
White House


----------



## logluvr

East side is done! Been cutting out the sealer I first used on the check logs and using this other sealer that is suppose to be better.
Was planning on trying to finish the pony wall today but suppose to have some pretty strong winds today. It was blowing pretty bad last night. Guess I will just have to do it on Wednesday.

One of my co-workers at the hardware store used to put up siding. So I was talking to him and he said to put up the soffit before the siding so there is no gap between them that needs to be sealed. Going to check out prices on it today.

Getting things done!


----------



## logluvr

Got the sealer around the pony wall done. Then got hit by the first storm that dumped 1.75" of rain on us. Did not have enough time between that one and this second storm to put the house wrap up on the pony wall. This second storm dumped 2.05" of rain.
Suppose to dry out and I hope to get the house wrap up.

Hopefully going to get the soffit ordered next week then hubby is going to put that up and the siding on the gable ends.
Need 5 more boxes of chinking and that should hopefully be it for this year.

Looking at a different type of stain for the house. The one we have been using just is not holding up like I had hoped. Looking at the log house stain offered by the perma ***** company. They have a couple of strippers that I am getting a sample of to see if it will take this stain off. Got a couple of different stain samples also coming. Hopefully it works better.

Had a couple of leaks during this last storm, but pretty sure we got it figured out. Some checks in the logs and where the ends butt together.
Not as many leaks as we had before!
I know one leak is where 2 logs butt together. That was the only spot where it leaked on that wall. I chinked those on the east side, now to do it on the north, west and south side.

Once we get the soffit and siding up I will have to get some pictures posted.


----------



## gma2rjc

Keep up the good work logluvr. I admire your ambition! You'll be so happy when you get everything waterproofed. Hopefully the new product works well for you.


----------



## DIYknot

Wow...that is all. Amazing project and home.


----------



## logluvr

Getting the soffit and the J trim ordered this week.

Temps have been dropping into the 30's at night so that finished off the plan for the chinking. It would not cure as well as it should.
Got the sample's I had ordered. Hubby is not too happy with the plan but told him since I have been doing all the staining it is my choice.
The first stripper did an ok job of it. The second stripper did a much better job of it. So I know which one I am going to get this spring.
Picked a stain. It looks just like the one we have on right now but there is a top coat we are putting on to have some added protection.


----------



## Erico

Wow! What a great project! Nice job!

I'm new here so I've been "binge reading" some of these house build threads.

My sleep is definitely suffering. Lol.

This thread is full of excitement. All the trials and tribulations of a huge DIY project... plus bucket tricks rolling down hill, table saw accidents, car accidents.

It's a thriller novel.

I need a drink!

I always tell people the most dangerous tool I use is a ladder. An accident on a ladder could be life changing. Or ending. Be careful!


----------



## logluvr

The soffit and J trim are waiting to be picked up. I got the call Friday afternoon that is was ready. Hubby went last week but we found out I had messed up on my measuring and had ordered too much! So glad those guys caught it before they cut it.

The new stain and top coat are doing great.

Hubby is out cutting up wood for the stove and daughter and I are trying to get things done around here. Suppose to have another storm come through tonight.


----------



## logluvr

Been taping the house wrap on the pony wall. Had plans to get the bucket truck and start putting up house wrap on the gables but the wind decided to knock that plan off my list.

The soffit and J trim are in a shed waiting to be put up. Talked to my one co-worker and he looked at the pictures of the house and advised us to put some 2x4's in between the other 2x4's on the overhang so the soffit does not bow in the center nor gets to banging around due to the wind.

So after getting blown inside by our winds I took some spackling and filled all the holes that our son left in his walls from shelving units he put up. Put up some of the paint I bought to repaint his room. Daughter likes it! She can hardly wait til he moves the rest of his stuff out so she can move in and have a closet!:vs_laugh:


----------



## logluvr

Got the rest of the stuff our son left in his room out, except the closet. He can get his drum set out himself.
Started painting the walls. Looking much better then the blue not as dark in there now.
Hubby wants to put up some trim just above the carpet to finish out the room.

Asked me what I wanted this holiday. Told him enough foam board to do the basement floor for insulation! Told him I would buy the OSB and liquid nails to put it down. Hopefully will be able to buy the flooring for it over the summer. Looking forward to getting the basement done!


----------



## gma2rjc

You're going to be done before you know it logluvr!! 

I hope you get what you want for Christmas.

P.S. Do they make a stocking big enough to hold a 4'x8' sheet of foam? lol


----------



## logluvr

Here are pictures of the room all repainted. Just need trim on the bottom of the walls and it is completely done!
One of the pieces of trim by the door was loose. I took it down; it was only held by 1 screw. The other 2 screws were too short and did not grab the 2x4. I got longer ones and got it back in place.


----------



## LiK

Very nice house. Happy living !!!


----------



## logluvr

Talk about crazy. My dishwasher top rack adjusters are breaking. They are plastic over metal. Have replaced them 3 times!
Went into the place I bought it from and even their parts guy said they have had to replacement them at least once on other machines like mine but it is weird that I have had to do mine 3 times.
He advised I look at a different machine. Thought about just replacing the entire top rack but it would be half the price of a new one.

Going to be a tight year with so many projects I would love to get done. Every time I start thinking of doing one and then another one and soon I have 4 or 5 projects I want to start at the same time I stop and sit down and clear my mind.
Big project right now is to remove the humidifier relay off the furance and see if it is broke or just coated with soda calcium.


----------



## logluvr

Got the humidifier working but the screen in it is so coated with soda and calcuim that it really stinks! Need a new screen but that is ok.
I did try lime away and that cleaned it up some. Rinsed it off really good then put it in my roasting pan and soaked it in vinegar over night. Cleaned off some more but released that rotten egg smell big time!
It is outside right now.

Going to talk to my bosses and see what kind of deal I can get on a water softening system. That should help out on a lot of things.


----------



## logluvr

Looked at the 2 water softening systems I can through my job and they are not bad priced, The one that says it works for 4 people is $459.00 and the larger one is $529.00
Thinking of going with the larger one.


----------



## 123pugsy

logluvr said:


> Looked at the 2 water softening systems I can through my job and they are not bad priced, The one that says it works for 4 people is $459.00 and the larger one is $529.00
> Thinking of going with the larger one.


Good stuff.

I never understand the "so many people" aspect of stuff like that and water heaters. I have 6 people on a 40 gallon water heater and never run out.
Everyone takes a shower at different times.


----------



## Windows on Wash

What kind of systems? I need to upgrade my well water system.


----------



## logluvr

Windows I will have to look them up on the store computer and get the spects on them.
Pretty great to be able to order stuff I need right at my job and not have to drive 40 miles for it!

Hubby and I were talking and the insurance company we switched to cannot insure the house due to there not being stairs leading out of our bedroom, the patio door and the west door. So he was looking at the blue prints to the house and wants to build small decks with stairs. It won't be the full wrap around porch but if we do it right might be able to add on until we get that done!


----------



## Erico

logluvr said:


> Windows I will have to look them up on the store computer and get the spects on them.
> Pretty great to be able to order stuff I need right at my job and not have to drive 40 miles for it!
> 
> Hubby and I were talking and the insurance company we switched to cannot insure the house due to there not being stairs leading out of our bedroom, the patio door and the west door. So he was looking at the blue prints to the house and wants to build small decks with stairs. It won't be the full wrap around porch but if we do it right might be able to add on until we get that done!


Do you need the doors for legal/code means of egress? If not, intall a railing and call it a Juliet balcony.

I had to do that for a client for his mortgage company. He initially asked me to board the sliding doors over. I wanted no part of that but I said I would do a railing. Everybody was happy.

Just a thought


----------



## G'terDone

Incredible house! We would love to build a house like that someday. I bet your husband has a pretty impressive man cave. Maybe in retirement.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## logluvr

Thanks for the idea Erico! I will pass that along to hubby and see what he says.

The 2 water softening systems I can get are Ecowater Systems. One is a 27K and the other a 34K grain demand regeneration unit.
The 27 handles 4 people and the 34 handles 5 people.
My boss who knows a lot about them went home sick yesterday, so have to wait til he gets back to find out more.


----------



## logluvr

Boss and I talked about the water softeners yesterday. We both agreed going with the 34k grain would be best for us with our son still coming down here to shower.

I cannot believe we started this house 7 years ago! Wow we have come a long way with it.


----------



## gma2rjc

Seven years already?! Time flies when you're having fun.


----------



## logluvr

Hubby and I have been discussing the wrap around porch. When we bought the logs for the house we also got logs for the porch. Well he wants to do a 6x6 beam instead of the logs as part of the porch.
So I was thinking that was a waste of money up until I walked into my chicken coop tonight.
Our log house is so nice and warm and my birds are all huddled under the heat lamps.
Now that got me to thinking. Got an old concrete pad that is an old hog pen, got concrete blocks from an old silo. Hhhmmmm.

Hubby is now laughing saying my chickens are going to have a house almost matching mine!


----------



## gma2rjc

What a great idea! They're going to love it. Have them sign a contract promising they'll lay double their normal amount of eggs in exchange for the nice coop. lol.


----------



## diydnote

very cool project


----------



## garden4gnome

WOW!! I always wanted to build a log cabin. Nice pictures.


----------



## logluvr

Got the water softener yesterday! Can hardly wait for hubby to plumb it in.

Things are finally warming up here so will be able to get outside and get things going again.
Suppose to rain tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## logluvr

Rain snow rain snow rain snow and now more rain.
Might get some outside projects done! Someday.


----------



## gma2rjc

Well, look on the bright side - it's better than snow snow snow snow snow snow. 

Give it a couple months and it will be just rain ruining your outdoor plans! :smile:

Barb


----------



## logluvr

Was hoping to get some things done today but the wind is blowing like crazy! Already got one wind gust at 36 mph.

Picked up some self drilling screws for the the soffit and some matching spray paint. Going to need a few more boxes though!

Work schedule is changing which I am looking forward to. I will get 4-5 days off in a row so that will give me time to get a lot of stuff done!


----------



## DIYGuyDev

What a mansion! It's definitely a home you could raise a big family in. Congrats! I wouldn't mind owning such a nice house one day.


----------



## andrewglass25

Awesome house


----------



## petreza

Wow beautiful!!!


----------



## logluvr

Things have just gotten completely crazy out here.
Right now I wish it would snow!!!!!
We have been hit with something the weathermen are calling a flash drought. Things are so dry I don't dare mow the yard; or whats left of it.
Run the bucket truck to put up house wrap or anything that might cause a fire. Down right scarey.

Been trying to think of things I can get done inside. Looking at the wood trim hubby was going to put on the cabinet doors. They need a coat or 2 of polyurethane and then cut to be put up. Was going to do it this winter but guess that is a safer inside job to do instead.
Even the chicken house is on hold. I was hoping to get the cover over the basement door, but its too dry now.


----------



## logluvr

Amazing. We went extreme heat and out of control fire danger to rain snow and cold.

Daughter came and told me her curtain in her room was moving. So I went to look and the silicone that had been used around her window and the other basement windows has peeled off. I peeled the rest of it off and took what energy seal I had left and put it on the pressure treated board they used for the window area and ran it over to the window flashing. Got 2 windows done before I ran out. Got another case ordered.
Hubby is hoping to get the sofitt and gable ends done soon.


----------



## logluvr

Been crazy this winter! Snow snow and more snow. Got snowed in and snowed out.

Started to put the rope trim up on my cupboards until I ran out. Got 2 more long pieces that need to be polyurathaned then they can be cut and put up. Guessing I need at least 8 to 10 more pieces to finish the rest of the cabinet fronts.
Never got the soffitt up. The winds before the snows started were bad.

Got tired of the white outside and inside so I painted all the white that was left in my kitchen and in the master bathroom. Thinking of doing the same to the guest bathroom. Just sick of white right now.

Will have to get some pictures so I can share what has been going on here.


----------



## logluvr




----------



## kkford10

Very nice. Thanks for sharing the whole process!


----------

